# How to root Lenovo A7-10 Tab2?



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Rajaks (Feb 21, 2015)

goja said:


> Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?

Click to collapse



Try to Root with Latest Version of Framaroot it is on below link....


If rooted then Don't forget to thanks :thumbup:



Download Framaroot (latest version)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dw7i4d21r7d134q/Framaroot-1.9.3.apk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 21, 2015)

1.9.3 is the version I have..


----------



## marking133 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Used Kingo android root and got it rooted*

Used that software(windows) and got root. I got mine rooted. Seems there is no way to unroot though.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 25, 2015)

No way to unroot sounds bad (warranty).. Thanks for the info. Source code is avalaible, how come there is no section for this tab..?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm no other A7-10 users around?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 28, 2015)

Going crazyyyyy without rootttttttt


----------



## JosDaison (Mar 1, 2015)

*how to root tab2 a7 10*

need to root it as soon as possible?

any one?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 4, 2015)

How come so little people for such a good price/quality?


----------



## JosDaison (Mar 4, 2015)

yep, its a very good tablet and of course the best price.....


----------



## Spartaner25 (Mar 4, 2015)

You could always unroot a device if you restore it with the stock firmware.
And if you want to have CWM, but no one provides it, you could try to port it by yourself.
There are many Tutorials out there, and all the files you need are on your Device, so you could atleast give it a try  .


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 5, 2015)

If you put a link, i guess an adventurer passing by will try.. But if it's so simple, as said for such cheap&great tablet (so many bought it), it's strange that neither chinese or russian already built out a cmwn..! Makes you wonder.. EDIT: found this : http://builder.clockworkmod.com/ is this known..?


----------



## JosDaison (Mar 7, 2015)

*root sucess*

Kingo root is a sucess...i got mine rooted


----------



## tusharMehta (Mar 7, 2015)

*Success*



marking133 said:


> Used that software(windows) and got root. I got mine rooted. Seems there is no way to unroot though.

Click to collapse



Used Kingo and succeeded. Thanks much  Also wondering if there is a way to install lollipop or lollipop based rom? Thanks


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 11, 2015)

PLEASE if you used Kingo and succeed then PLEASE try the unroot button and tell if it work and root's still active after you press it..

So far there's no custom rom.. If so, how could you install any?! I think i told earlier : Source code's available, strange no customs..!


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 22, 2015)

Just found this post : http://www.xposedgeek.net/2015/03/philz-recovery-for-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-all-bugs-fixed.html Anybody wanna try?!


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 24, 2015)

And now that page disappeared.. So strange! I don't know what's going on behind this..


----------



## parrior (Mar 24, 2015)

*Frama root*

I think you should use the app framaroot


----------



## Galaipa (Mar 31, 2015)

I Rooted the tablet using KingoRoot and installed the Philz recovery. I can't post links, so  search in Google(It is in xposedgeek page).  Now I am trying to install Gapps, but it dosn't work  . I also want to find a Rom that is in Spanish.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you backup recovery before installing philz? How did you do?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Galaipa (Apr 7, 2015)

goja said:


> Did you backup recovery before installing philz? How did you do?

Click to collapse



No, I could'tn backup nothing so I decided to risk. I installed the recovery using the app Flashify(On Google Play). Te recovery is not working %100 OK. I can't make backups.


----------



## marking133 (Apr 7, 2015)

*thanks*



Galaipa said:


> No, I could'tn backup nothing so I decided to risk. I installed the recovery using the app Flashify(On Google Play). Te recovery is not working %100 OK. I can't make backups.

Click to collapse



thank you for trying and letting us know. in my case i have only rooted but no custom recovery. but i tried xposed module and it works fine. no issues so far! cant use a device without xposed anymore!


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you serious? Sounds crazy.. if so, there's not point installing it.. You should post on the guy that made it to complain, this is insane


----------



## venasmeky (May 1, 2015)

*Kingo ROOT*

I root device with program Kingo ROOT and device is rooted


----------



## GoJo ^^ (May 9, 2015)

Still no working/unsuspicious custom recovery for this tablet?


----------



## Lemonato (May 30, 2015)

So after trying Kingo Root over and over and many other apps I still couldn't get root. Even though Kingo Root said success, I couldn't get SuperSU or even busybox to work.

It could be my A7-10 is a different variant (bought in Australia), software version T2-A7-10F_150106.
Anyway, finally achieved root with iroot (formally vroot)  (if you are using chrome it will probably warn you about harmful sites and software).
It did install it's own superuser app and a chinese browser, but that was easy fixed but getting superSU from the play store and then installing the SuperSU binary within the app, then using titanium to remove the crap installed by iroot.

Thought I would post this just in case anyone else has issues with Kingo Root.


----------



## ScourgeOz (May 31, 2015)

Is there any Way to unroot this tablet Using any of the methods mentioned


----------



## xyomguix (Jun 1, 2015)

My own experience : Difficulties with KingRoot which said it was ok but it was not...  I managed to install supersu manually though adb shell afterwards.
Now I have backed up my entire system with MTK Droid (including original recovery.img) but I cannot generate a scatterfile so for now I cant restore.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61105360#post61105360


----------



## xyomguix (Jun 3, 2015)

Installed Philz recovery from Rohan Arya & backup went fine. I did not test anything else yet.


----------



## ferossan (Jun 4, 2015)

Got rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F (2015 version)
Used KingRoot (KingRoot-4.1.0.249-release-nolog-201505211812_105001.apk from http://www.kingroot.net/down) and later replaced with SuperSu using a script from here: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
Had to run the script twice.


----------



## ScourgeOz (Jun 13, 2015)

OK, so I followed farossen's instructions and everything seemed great. Tablet was rooted and everything was working fine.

I restarted about 3 hours after rooting and ended up on the Lenovo startup screen and can't get past. I have tried using the recovery menu and recovering with no luck whatsoever.

Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## ScourgeOz (Jun 14, 2015)

I found an original firmware and I'm trying to flash via SP Tool but can't even get it to recognise my device. Any assistance would be great


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 14, 2015)

ferossan said:


> Got rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F (2015 version)
> Used KingRoot (KingRoot-4.1.0.249-release-nolog-201505211812_105001.apk from http://www.kingroot.net/down) and later replaced with SuperSu using a script from here: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> Had to run the script twice.

Click to collapse



Interesting, but what does it change? Can you backup recovery then (impossible normally)? ScourgeOz sorry, no clue. Where'd you get that firmware file? Link please!


----------



## ferossan (Jun 14, 2015)

goja said:


> Interesting, but what does it change? Can you backup recovery then (impossible normally)?

Click to collapse



I didn't want to keep KingRoot on my tablet for compatibility reasons, there are reports some apps doesn't work fine with the root of KingRoot, besides, it installs several others things that I didn't want to keep.
Be aware that the script that replaces KingRoot with SuperSu, installs the beta SuperSu 2.49 version http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133 (it's included in the script package).
Been SuperSu beta in this case is important because the 2.47 improved the KingRoot removal, see the Changelog:
----------------------------------------------------------
Changelogs
28.04.2015 - v2.49 - BETA
- Fixed some audits on 5.x (found on S6)

02.04.2015 - v2.48 - BETA
- TWRP/M9 issue fixed

02.04.2015 - v2.47 - BETA
- Improved King removal
- Detect 'OEM' (bad) TWRP  
---------------------------------------------------------
Having SuperSu you can trustly use Titanium and backup whatever you want, including the recovery, the problem is flashing it back. Still didn't try very much but looks like regular ADB commands don't fully work here (a suspicious more than a practical fact). I understand Lenovo has it's own tools but I could be wrong.

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




ScourgeOz said:


> I found an original firmware and I'm trying to flash via SP Tool but can't even get it to recognise my device. Any assistance would be great

Click to collapse



Where is it? Link please.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 14, 2015)

So you confirm you could backup recovery? And why flashing it back is a problem? Did you try the available Philz custom recovery?


----------



## ferossan (Jun 14, 2015)

No, I didn't try yet. Don't need to because I didn't try to change the original recovery as long the Philz custom one is not for my device. Philz recovery has stopped its development long time ago and may or may not work on a Tablet released just 2 months ago.
I will not try a custom recovery until there is not an updated candidate.
Even if I can (eventually) backup the recovery, don't know if the ADB regular commands will work to put it back if is necessary, don't want to try until there are more resources available (original or custom images) in case things go wrong.
Besides, there is some confusion among some people because very similar names of different tablets: "Lenovo IdeaTab A10-70" is a very different than the "Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70"


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 14, 2015)

I guess you meant A7-10..! Anyway, someone made a port for this tablet, look for A7-10 custom recovery/philz on Google and you'll find it!


----------



## ferossan (Jun 14, 2015)

My device is the 10 inch "Tab 2 A10-70"
http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_tab_2_a10_70-7089.php


----------



## ScourgeOz (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't post a link as I don't have enough posts, however check xposedgeek how to root guide for this tablet. The firmware link is posted by rohan in the comments


----------



## ferossan (Jun 15, 2015)

ScourgeOz said:


> I can't post a link as I don't have enough posts, however check xposedgeek how to root guide for this tablet. The firmware link is posted by rohan in the comments

Click to collapse



Here is it:
http://www.xposedgeek.net/how-to-root-lenovo-a7-10-tablet-2/
Be aware that there is more than just one in the comments.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 15, 2015)

philz recovery was done by same person


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 19, 2015)

I just installed SuperSU. Indeed had to do it two times. But NO I still can't backup recovery, same error as before! You said you could..?


----------



## RedPandaFox (Jun 22, 2015)

So is there a custom ROM anywhere to run on this device? I really hate the stock look of the device. Also I'm installing this tablet in my car and I need to get Headunit for AA running on it. Stock ROM wont work with it.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 22, 2015)

No customs si far...


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Root on Tab2 a7-10*

My first try was with kingoroot and it's app : kingouser.  I found the same guide like all of you about rooting using this software. It was a mistake. The device was rooted but in specific way - I found only LINK2SD worked with no problem. Is this enough ? The link2sd pro is the only app , which every one user of 4.3.x and 4.4.x has to have . No choice. It was good root in this perspective, but what with the rest apps ?
I removed kingoroot and used iroot (old named vroot)  without problem and device was rooted. It's app called kinguser/kingroot worked much better in compare to kingouser. We can find one , two ... apps correct working with kingouser and the same way we can find one , two ... apps not working with kingroot. But it is still not the best solution.
I was  able to install supersu.apk but not able to replace preinstaled kingroot with new supersu. Update binaries do not work, script for replacing do not work .
I decided to install the only existing custom PhilZ recovery (talked about in this thread) . Please remeber this is bugged recovery because it will not be able to backup and restore nandroid!
Using this recovery I installed supersu.zip and replaced kingroot with this supersu app.

Now all work correct. 

My conclusion. The only sense rooting is by custom recovery. Please do not use ideas from China if you do not have to. If you have to, use iroot and never kingoroot.
(Antiviruses reports a problem in the iroot's kingroot.apk. Is it possible , the android's app can be a virus for windows ? Please define exception and ignote this.)


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey, you say that philz can't backup and restore, did you try both on internal and sdcard? I backup successfully but didn't try restore yet.


----------



## cracktech (Jun 24, 2015)

*Rooting any Lenovo MTK SoC*



goja said:


> Hey, you say that philz can't backup and restore, did you try both on internal and sdcard? I backup successfully but didn't try restore yet.

Click to collapse



If you want a hassle free root from future problems please DO NOT USE - KINGOROOT (I dont know why in the West you guys always like to use Kingoroot!) use iRoot/Vroot. It is easier to install SuperSU after this. Bcoz if you use Kingoroot the superuser app is named "Kingroot.apk" and "su" binaries is named "ksu" binaries and when SuperSU = "Superuser.apk" is t be installed , there will be 2 Superuser app one named Kingroot.apk the other Superuser.apk. It will also create a conflict in su binaries "ksu" and "su". iRoot uses a version of Kingoroot too but is correctly named as "Superuser.apk" rather than "Kingroot.apk".
I do a lot of pre-rooted firmware for LENOVO MTK devices and iRoot (used to be Vroot) is the only one that has 98% success rate for MTK devices (use PC version not Android version) http://vrootdownload.info/


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jun 24, 2015)

@goja
Please read the info from the author of this version of PhilZ for tab 2 a7-10 about the bug with mounting sdcard for backup/restore procedure.
http://www.xposedgeek.net/philz-recovery-for-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-all-bugs-fixed/


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 24, 2015)

He wrote this 3 months after releasing, despite knowing from beginning! And there's not much details, that's why I ask..


----------



## adithyan25 (Jun 24, 2015)

Try using Kingo Root:-

u can download it from their website.. 
Connect  your phone to your pc after installing this..
Make sure that developer mode is enabled. and usb debugging mode is also enabled.

Then click ok and follow the steps given by the software

hope this help


----------



## javojoker (Jun 25, 2015)

goja said:


> Hey, you say that philz can't backup and restore, did you try both on internal and sdcard? I backup successfully but didn't try restore yet.

Click to collapse



Yep  I try do the backup and I have that problem . I hope someone fix this


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 25, 2015)

I asked if you tried both internal and external?


----------



## xyomguix (Jun 25, 2015)

goja said:


> I asked if you tried both internal and external?

Click to collapse



I also backup successfully on internal flash memory with PhilZ recovery (I did not have an external SD when doing the backup).


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 25, 2015)

So backup to both fine and restore from both not fine?


----------



## Mandami (Jul 8, 2015)

For the last days I've searched an original, unmodified firmware for this tablet, other than the Chinese versions.. The purpose is to have a "backup" in case I'd like to go back to an unrooted, "clean" tablet. Here are my conclusions for the moment:

the Lenovo A7-10F Stock Firmware from XposedGeek, it's not a Stock firmware, but rather a modified pre-rooted version.
and it's based on the version: T2-A7-10F_USR_S000036_1412221147_MP10V1.8_BMAIN_ROW
there are many Chinese versions, but they have Chinese apps (I can't use them ), and many other apps are missing:
T2-A7-10F_USR_S000035_1412041553_MP10V1.8_BMAIN_PRC
T2-A7-10F_USR_S000040_1501061900_MP10V1.8_BMAIN_PRC
T2-A7-10F_USR_S000042_1503171523_MP10V1.8_BMAIN_PRC

I'm personally searching
A7-10F_S000034_141204_ROW or A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW or any other version, but an original and having Google services installed.


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jul 15, 2015)

cracktech public version S0041 on own page :
http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.com/2015/07/lenovo-a7-10f-no-cellular-options-wifi.html
but without info if this is eastern or european version.


----------



## cracktech (Jul 15, 2015)

*A7-10F European version (limited multiLanguage)*



Tomek0000 said:


> cracktech public version S0041 on own page :
> http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.com/2015/07/lenovo-a7-10f-no-cellular-options-wifi.html
> but without info if this is eastern or european version.

Click to collapse



The version is definitely European - ROW version , my BLOG dont deal with Chinese version unless otherwise stated Full GApps, language Russian/English/EU languages /Indonesian/Vietnamese/Simple Chinese. I deal mostly in Lenovo MTK devices and one of it are Vibe Ui version(Vibe Ui stock are 100% Chinese only version but I convert them to 100% AOSP minus all the bugs like Calendar cannot Sync/use of Google Maps versus Baidu Maps,use of Google Camera, ect >>100% AOSP convert). To answer your question it is Western ROW version.


----------



## Mandami (Jul 16, 2015)

Tomek0000 said:


> cracktech public version S0041 on own page :
> ... but without info if this is eastern or european version.

Click to collapse



Thank you.
I haven't installed it yet (because I'll need some other details) but here is a part of the description of this build:
_ro.build.display.id=T2-A7-10F_S000041_150112_ROW
ro.build.version.incremental=T2-A7-10F_S000041_150112_ROW
ro.custom.build.version=1421044222
ro.product.locale.language=oo
ro.product.locale.region=XX_

Searching for the apps, we find:
-------------------------------------------app-------------------------------------------
ApplicationGuide.apk                                                                  [1 MB]
ApplicationGuide.odex                                                                [22 KB]
ApplicationsProvider.apk                                                             [42 KB]
ApplicationsProvider.odex                                                            [30 KB]
BasicDreams.apk                                                                      [34 KB]
BasicDreams.odex                                                                     [20 KB]
BatteryCharge.apk                                                                    [82 KB]
BatteryCharge.odex                                                                    [9 KB]
BatteryWarning.apk                                                                  [132 KB]
BatteryWarning.odex                                                                  [11 KB]
Bluetooth.apk                                                                       [889 KB]
Bluetooth.odex                                                                      [947 KB]
Books.apk                                                                             [7 MB]
BrowserProviderProxy.apk                                                             [36 KB]
Calculator.apk                                                                        [1 MB]
Calculator.odex                                                                       [2 MB]
CellConnService.apk                                                                 [254 KB]
CellConnService.odex                                                                 [72 KB]
CertInstaller.apk                                                                   [167 KB]
CertInstaller.odex                                                                   [39 KB]
Chrome.apk                                                                           [11 MB]
DeskClock.apk                                                                         [6 MB]
DeskClock.odex                                                                        [1 MB]
DocumentsUI.apk                                                                       [1 MB]
DocumentsUI.odex                                                                      [2 MB]
DownloadProviderUi.apk                                                              [306 KB]
DownloadProviderUi.odex                                                              [93 KB]
Drive.apk                                                                             [8 MB]
DrmProvider.apk                                                                      [42 KB]
DrmProvider.odex                                                                     [34 KB]
Email.apk                                                                             [5 MB]
Email.odex                                                                            [6 MB]
EngineerMode.apk                                                                      [2 MB]
EngineerMode.odex                                                                     [1 MB]
EngineerModeSim.apk                                                                  [57 KB]
EngineerModeSim.odex                                                                 [81 KB]
Exchange2.apk                                                                         [1 MB]
Exchange2.odex                                                                        [3 MB]
FMRadio.apk                                                                           [1 MB]
FMRadio.odex                                                                        [212 KB]
FWUpgrade.apk                                                                       [234 KB]
FWUpgradeProvider.apk                                                                [34 KB]
Galaxy4.apk                                                                         [270 KB]
Galaxy4.odex                                                                         [41 KB]
Gallery2.apk                                                                         [22 MB]
Gallery2.odex                                                                         [4 MB]
Gmail2.apk                                                                            [5 MB]
GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk                                                       [735 KB]
GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk                                                       [201 KB]
GoogleVideos.apk                                                                      [3 MB]
Hangouts.apk                                                                         [13 MB]
HoloSpiralWallpaper.apk                                                              [59 KB]
HoloSpiralWallpaper.odex                                                             [41 KB]
HTMLViewer.apk                                                                       [12 KB]
HTMLViewer.odex                                                                       [8 KB]
KeyChain.apk                                                                         [75 KB]
KeyChain.odex                                                                        [31 KB]
LatinImeGoogle.apk                                                                   [17 MB]
LiveWallpapers.apk                                                                    [1 MB]
LiveWallpapers.odex                                                                 [274 KB]
LiveWallpapersPicker.apk                                                            [183 KB]
LiveWallpapersPicker.odex                                                            [29 KB]
Magazines.apk                                                                         [7 MB]
MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk                                                            [230 KB]
MagicSmokeWallpapers.odex                                                            [52 KB]
Maps.apk                                                                             [14 MB]
MATSDServer.apk                                                                      [14 KB]
MATSDServer.odex                                                                     [18 KB]
MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.apk                                                           [215 KB]
MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.odex                                                          [632 KB]
MtkBt.apk                                                                             [1 MB]
MtkBt.odex                                                                          [504 KB]
MTKLogger.apk                                                                       [224 KB]
MTKThermalManager.apk                                                                [44 KB]
MTKThermalManager.odex                                                               [38 KB]
Music2.apk                                                                            [8 MB]
NoiseField.apk                                                                       [86 KB]
NoiseField.odex                                                                      [46 KB]
PackageInstaller.apk                                                                [585 KB]
PackageInstaller.odex                                                               [683 KB]
PacProcessor.apk                                                                      [7 KB]
PacProcessor.odex                                                                     [6 KB]
PartnerBookmarksProvider.apk                                                         [68 KB]
PartnerBookmarksProvider.odex                                                       [164 KB]
PhaseBeam.apk                                                                        [81 KB]
PhaseBeam.odex                                                                       [43 KB]
PicoTts.apk                                                                          [37 KB]
PicoTts.odex                                                                         [20 KB]
PlayGames.apk                                                                         [2 MB]
PlusOne.apk                                                                          [31 MB]
PrintSpooler.apk                                                                    [231 KB]
PrintSpooler.odex                                                                   [166 KB]
Protips.apk                                                                         [146 KB]
Protips.odex                                                                         [12 KB]
RunInReboot.apk                                                                      [14 KB]
RunInReboot.odex                                                                      [8 KB]
SchedulePowerOnOff.apk                                                              [228 KB]
SchedulePowerOnOff.odex                                                              [63 KB]
SoundRecorder.apk                                                                   [821 KB]
SoundRecorder.odex                                                                  [171 KB]
Street.apk                                                                          [258 KB]
TelephonyProvider.apk                                                               [177 KB]
TelephonyProvider.odex                                                              [507 KB]
UserDictionaryProvider.apk                                                           [13 KB]
UserDictionaryProvider.odex                                                          [17 KB]
ValidationTools.apk                                                                   [1 MB]
ValidationTools.odex                                                                [313 KB]
Videos.apk                                                                          [128 KB]
Videos.odex                                                                          [65 KB]
VisualizationWallpapers.apk                                                         [207 KB]
VisualizationWallpapers.odex                                                         [72 KB]
YGPS.apk                                                                            [178 KB]
YGPS.odex                                                                            [84 KB]
YouTube.apk                                                                           [8 MB]

-----------------------------------------priv-app-----------------------------------------
AnyShare_ww.apk                                                                       [4 MB]
BackupRestoreConfirmation.apk                                                       [146 KB]
BackupRestoreConfirmation.odex                                                       [12 KB]
CalendarProvider.apk                                                                [785 KB]
CalendarProvider.odex                                                                 [1 MB]
CDS_INFO.apk                                                                        [156 KB]
CDS_INFdex                                                                       [193 KB]
ConfigUpdater.apk                                                                   [838 KB]
DefaultContainerService.apk                                                          [20 KB]
DefaultContainerService.odex                                                         [22 KB]
DownloadProvider.apk                                                                [971 KB]
DownloadProvider.odex                                                                 [1 MB]
ExternalStorageProvider.apk                                                          [27 KB]
ExternalStorageProvider.odex                                                         [29 KB]
FileBrowser_ww.apk                                                                    [3 MB]
FusedLocation.apk                                                                    [14 KB]
FusedLocation.odex                                                                   [13 KB]
GmsCore.apk                                                                          [14 MB]
GoogleBackupTransport.apk                                                           [124 KB]
GoogleFeedback.apk                                                                  [299 KB]
GoogleLoginService.apk                                                                [5 MB]
GoogleOneTimeInitializer.apk                                                          [8 KB]
GooglePartnerSetup.apk                                                              [127 KB]
GoogleServicesFramework.apk                                                           [2 MB]
ideaFriend.apk                                                                       [15 MB]
InputDevices.apk                                                                    [131 KB]
InputDevices.odex                                                                     [5 KB]
Keyguard.apk                                                                          [1 MB]
Keyguard.odex                                                                       [725 KB]
LeCalendar.apk                                                                        [4 MB]
LeLauncher.apk                                                                        [4 MB]
LenovoContactsProvider.apk                                                          [463 KB]
LenovoOTA_ww.apk                                                                      [1 MB]
LenovoSafeCenter_ww.apk                                                               [8 MB]
LenovoSync_ww.apk                                                                     [4 MB]
LenovoWeatherApp.apk                                                                  [7 MB]
LenovoWeatherAppThemePlus.apk                                                         [8 MB]
LenovoWeatherService.apk                                                             [32 KB]
LSF-Device-Row-Pad.apk                                                              [368 KB]
LSF-UEService-Pad_RoW.apk                                                           [213 KB]
LSF-User-Pad-RoW.apk                                                                  [2 MB]
MediaProvider.apk                                                                   [184 KB]
MediaProvider.odex                                                                  [301 KB]
MtkVideoLiveWallpaper.apk                                                             [1 MB]
MtkVideoLiveWallpaper.odex                                                          [142 KB]
MusicFX.apk                                                                         [173 KB]
MusicFX.odex                                                                        [109 KB]
Phonesky.apk                                                                          [7 MB]
ProxyHandler.apk                                                                      [9 KB]
ProxyHandler.odex                                                                    [12 KB]
Settings.apk                                                                         [14 MB]
Settings.odex                                                                         [4 MB]
SettingsProvider.apk                                                                [142 KB]
SettingsProvider.odex                                                               [107 KB]
SetupWizard.apk                                                                       [4 MB]
SharedStorageBackup.apk                                                               [6 KB]
SharedStorageBackup.odex                                                              [9 KB]
Shell.apk                                                                           [271 KB]
Shell.odex                                                                          [634 KB]
SystemUI.apk                                                                          [2 MB]
SystemUI.odex                                                                       [926 KB]
TeleService.apk                                                                       [4 MB]
TeleService.odex                                                                      [3 MB]
Velvet.apk                                                                           [24 MB]
VpnDialogs.apk                                                                       [64 KB]
VpnDialogs.odex                                                                      [11 KB]
WallpaperCropper.apk                                                                [321 KB]
WallpaperCropper.odex                                                               [818 KB]

------------------------------------------vendor\app----------------------------------------
Ds.apk                                                                              [243 KB]
Ds.odex                                                                              [56 KB]
DsUI.apk                                                                             [16 MB]
DsUI.odex                                                                           [168 KB]
------------------------------------------vendor\operator\app-------------------------------
Mirage_ww.apk                                                                         [6 MB]
RawDataTest.apk                                                                     [268 KB]
------------------------------------------vendor\operator\app\oversea-----------------------
app-anydpi.apk                                                                        [7 MB]
Despegar.apk                                                                         [12 MB]
ebiReader.apk                                                                        [10 MB]
Evernote.apk                                                                         [20 MB]
Faskaren.apk                                                                         [23 MB]
FilmyBlum.apk                                                                        [19 KB]
GameStore.apk                                                                       [789 KB]
googlekoreaninput.apk                                                                 [4 MB]
GoogleZhuyin.apk                                                                     [12 MB]
Guveramusic.apk                                                                      [18 MB]
iFreeBooks.apk                                                                        [5 MB]
JPIFilter.apk                                                                        [20 KB]
KatalogBlum.apk                                                                      [14 KB]
Kindle.apk                                                                           [31 MB]
KingsoftOffice.apk                                                                   [24 MB]
KingsoftOfficeJP.apk                                                                 [15 MB]
magazines.apk                                                                        [16 MB]
NAVITIME.apk                                                                         [12 MB]
SCOOP.apk                                                                            [16 MB]
ServicesBlum.apk                                                                     [13 KB]
Shiseido.apk                                                                          [7 KB]
Skype.apk                                                                            [15 KB]
Tapthefrog.apk                                                                       [45 MB]
Twitter.apk                                                                          [14 MB]
Txtrebooks.apk                                                                       [13 MB]
UCBrowser.apk                                                                        [12 MB]
WeChat.apk                                                                           [27 MB]
Yandex.apk                                                                           [12 MB]
YJTop.apk                                                                             [4 MB]

So we find apps which are used only in some specific countries: Despegar.apk, Guveramusic.apk, FilmyBlum.apk, Yandex.apk, etc 
Now, the questions:

if we install this firmware, does it mean that all these apps are installed too ? (I suppose so)
If we want to particularize the firmware only for a specific region, it's enough to modify the lines:
_ro.product.locale.language=oo
ro.product.locale.region=XX_ (meaning that there is another file which links the regions to the specific apps which will be installed)
or do we need to delete manually the apps that aren't specific for that region ?


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jul 16, 2015)

The firmware from russian server always starts in default configuration for ??? country. The set of apps and launcher layout is specific. I have had no LTE on my yoga 2 after it. But default language is english 
If you want to change the setting to EU add new contact :
####6020#
confirm
select  "de" 
confirm.
Tablet will do restart and return to default settings . (All your changes will be erased).

The eastern version does not have google apps but default language  is chinese ... and find a way to change it to english


----------



## Mandami (Jul 16, 2015)

Tomek0000 said:


> The firmware from russian server always starts in default configuration for ??? country. The set of apps and launcher layout is specific. ... If you want to change the setting to EU add new contact :

Click to collapse



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think with your proposed method only the language for the main interface as well for all the installed apps (of course if they are available and/or found as updates) and some other regional settings are changed. Am I right ?
If the firmware we had installed contains several apps (which are not for our region) these apps aren't automatically removed only by using that code. 

The question in my previous post was if all the apps (in that firmware) are installed ? 
If that's true, then if we want to adapt the firmware to our region (before installation) it's enough to change the lines (+ some other files)
ro.product.locale.language=oo
ro.product.locale.region=XX
or to delete these apps from the firmware (before installation) ?

*UPDATE: *
from what I read, in order to define the language (regional settings) of the first startup it's enough to change
ro.product.locale.language=oo
ro.product.locale.region=XX
with language_region as following: oo_XX,en_US,es_ES,zh_CN,zh_TW,ru_RU,fr_FR,de_DE,tr_TR,it_IT,in_ID,ms_MY,vi_VN,ar_EG,th_TH,pt_PT,nl_NL,el_GR,hu_HU,tl_PH,ro_RO,cs_CZ,iw_IL,ko_KR,en_GB,pl_PL,fi_FI,et_EE,lv_LV,lt_LT,es_US,ja_JP,en_IN,uk_UA,bg_BG,hr_HR,sl_SI,sk_SK,sr_RS,sv_SE,da_DK,nb_NO,hi_IN,de_AT,de_CH,fr_BE,en_ZA,en_CA,en_AU,en_NZ,en_SG,ar_IL,zh_HK,nl_BE,en_IE,fr_CA,fr_CH,de_LI,it_CH,pt_BR,bn_IN,fa_IR,ur_PK,ca_ES,af_ZA,rm_CH,my_MM,km_KH,am_ET,be_BY,sw_TZ,zu_ZA,az_AZ,hy_AM,ka_GE,lo_LA,mn_MN,ne_NP,kk_KZ(I found these in "previous_build_config.mk")

Now, to filter the installation of the apps in \vendor\operator\app\oversea do you think it's enough to edit the file "installed-files.txt" and remove the lines for those applications we don't want to install ?
Opening  this file, it has all the apps I already found and some identifier; for example:
48142811  /system/vendor/operator/app/oversea/Tapthefrog.apk
33227845  /system/vendor/operator/app/oversea/Kindle.apk
33020622  /system/app/PlusOne.apk
32658236  /system/lib/libchrome.2125.102.so
28928229  /system/vendor/operator/app/oversea/WeChat.apk
28414456  /system/lib/libclient.so
26010433  /system/vendor/operator/app/oversea/KingsoftOffice.apk
25552505  /system/priv-app/Velvet.apk
...


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## cracktech (Jul 17, 2015)

I am on my holidays / break till month end. Sorry!!


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jul 17, 2015)

@Mandami
This is a method for change regional setting - not the language.  If you do not want to use english , you will have to change it in the process chain of initial configuration. 
When you do this (region change), you will find other apps on the launcher screen in compare to the default set of apps before.  It is true, some can be not accesaable after it, the same way like some others can  be not accessable before it.
I have not tested it, but for 99% sure you can see not all apps in each regional setting . In other way, all apps are in flash and if you want to install it manual , it should be possible. But what if it needs support from system and this support is blocked for your region ?  (An example : no support for gsm LTE transmission in default region).
Changing the region should not delete anyting from the flash (except your settings and apps), else next regiona changeing will be not functional.

I do not know. My way to remove not wanted apps is rooting the system and modifing configuration files, this way - preventing apps from auto start with the system.

This what you want should be done in different way. You should find regions definition and remove id of not needed apps from your region definition. But it can be not too easy as we can think and this will not be stock rom after it


----------



## Mandami (Jul 17, 2015)

Tomek0000 said:


> This is a method for change regional setting - not the language. ...

Click to collapse



That sounds good.
So, from what you're saying by changing the region, some specific apps are installed, other uninstalled, some functions activated and others deactivated. If it's true, then the flash should contain the apps for the all regions and then, there should be some file to link between  the  apps and the regions. Do you know where should I search to find it ?



Tomek0000 said:


> Changing the region should not delete anyting from the flash (except your settings and apps)

Click to collapse



Do you mean the apps I installed or the apps which don't correspond to the new region ? They should kept somewhere, no ?



Tomek0000 said:


> modifing configuration files, this way - preventing apps from auto start with the system. ... You should find regions definition and remove id of not needed apps from your region definition.

Click to collapse



Do you know where I could find them ?


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Mandami
I do not know where you can find this file. I do not know if modification of this file is secure. If the link between file and region id is doubled or triplet somewhere else, you will destroy your room (if you will want to change region).
Please concentrate on rooting, and possble of removing not needed apps from installed system without modification of rom software. Or better preventing not needed apps from auto start. If you will start to remove rom elements, the system services like factory reset can work wrong and you will have to flash rom again.


----------



## cracktech (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomek0000 said:


> @Mandami
> I do not know where you can find this file. I do not know if modification of this file is secure. If the link between file and region id is doubled or triplet somewhere else, you will destroy your room (if you will want to change region).
> Please concentrate on rooting, and possble of removing not needed apps from installed system without modification of rom software. Or better preventing not needed apps from auto start. If you will start to remove rom elements, the system services like factory reset can work wrong and you will have to flash rom again.

Click to collapse



Hehe, heh, heh! An app once it is included in the ROM it will always be there in its original structure, irregardless of changing just region/language! At least for Lenovo that I have mod (they will still be there and "active"/installed) I have mod Vibe2.0 Lenovo (Vibe is 65% Android without any GoogleApps, libraries file, permission files ect , we added this to make it 100% AOSP) If we let it in its original stucture all the Chinese apps and bloatware will still be there even after changing regional settings.
In this A7-10/A7-30 you can remove any Weather related apps (those are only for China mainland) Some bloatware are hidden in /vendor/ operator/app/ some (might not even have this folders) but dont remove any DS.apk/DSUi.apk (those are Dolby Apps!) . If they are non existance in /vendor/operator/app/ then find for a folder named "appjar" /system/appjar/ this is another location where most bloatwares for A7-10/A7-30 resides. 
First you have to "root" then uninstall the bloatwares that can be uninstall (they will still be present in the "appjar" folder until you delete them>> after uninstall first). The others should be left intact except for "PinYin" (Chinese langauage keyboard if it exist. (OTA related apps have been upgraded to enable download/install of Lollipop OTA). Logic dictates that anything that Android requires should not be deleted/uninstalled. Normally we dont delete libs files as these needs to operate the device properly (irregardless whether it is for China only or ROW version)

How to root??? Please come to my BLOG: http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.com/
The correctly rooted A7-30 firmware https://goo.gl/photos/LCzN63xj1DoTCFpk9


----------



## Mandami (Jul 21, 2015)

The version of the firmware installed on my tablet is A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW. After rooting using the Android version of Kingroot, I had access to all the files on the tablet.  Speaking about rooting, Kingroot had to download some zip archive. The question: is it possible to use this archive and something like TWRP to root the tablet without needing to install Kingroot ?

Checking the files on the tablet, I found:
ro.product.locale.language=oo
ro.product.locale.region=XX
and all the apps in A7-10F_S000041_150112_ROW (in \app, \priv-app, \vendor\app, vendor\operator\app and vendor\operator\app\oversea) are also on my version of firmware on the tablet. *Moreover, not all the apps in these folders are installed (they are on the tablet, but not installed).*

Now, what I don't know is whether installing A7-10F_S000041_150112_ROW (instead of A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW I have now) will activate or not other apps. Having access to those file(s) which link(s) the apps  with the regions will give the answer.



cracktech said:


> ...At least for Lenovo that I have mod (they will still be there and "active"/installed) ... If we let it in its original stucture all the Chinese apps and bloatware will still be there even after changing regional settings.

Click to collapse



On my tablet A7-10, firmware version A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW several apps are on the tablet, but they are not installed (I can manually install these applications).



cracktech said:


> "appjar" /system/appjar/ this is another location where most bloatwares for A7-10/A7-30 resides.

Click to collapse



I haven't found \appjar A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW nor  in A7-10F_S000041_150112_ROW, but only \app, \priv-app, \vendor\app, vendor\operator\app and vendor\operator\app\oversea.


----------



## cracktech (Jul 21, 2015)

Mandami said:


> The version of the firmware installed on my tablet is A7-10F_S000040_150106_ROW. After rooting using the Android version of Kingroot, I had access to all the files on the tablet.  Speaking about rooting, Kingroot had to download some zip archive. The question: is it possible to use this archive and something like TWRP to root the tablet without needing to install Kingroot ?
> 
> Checking the files on the tablet, I found:
> ro.product.locale.language=oo
> ...

Click to collapse



By what you are telling me,there are 2 ROM structure one for HC/H/GC/ and another for the F (is it because it is MT8132??) but that what you described is the standard Lenovo ROM structure. additional app apps that needs to be installed as 3rd party apps (can be normally uninstalled without root) are placed in the "/system/vendor/operator/app/" folder but get this,even if after you uninstall them they will still be there in that folder waiting for anybody to do a "factory reset" and these apps will reappear again. So my advised to you is that after uninstall them if you really dont want these outdated apps , you can delete them. (I normally replaced these apps with SuperSU Pro plus others  in it) but they will not be installed until a "factory rest" is performed. If you want to install lets say SuperSU Pro you will have to do normal download and install.
To answer your question why some of these apps were not installed in the first place , that you will have to ask the Lenovo Engineers who wrote the installation script, they did NOT write in the script to install these apps(probably last minute addition). These shows that they are lazy bummers.
When I add apps in the "/system/vendor/operator/app/"  it has to written in the installation script to install the apps.(I learn that through trial and error ,too) but dont touch anything in the "/system/vendor/app/" as it usually contains the Dolby apps or other important apps.
I had advised my local users to avoid using Kingoroot and to use iRoot/vRoot-Windows version (and most of us here do) better cleaner installation for root and in line with standard American"Superuser" installation. I had shown you the pics of my rooted A7-30HC and most of my Lenovo/MTK ROMS are rooted using iRoot/vRoot (98% success rate) but I dont use Kingoroot (only westerners (US/European) like to use Kingoroot and the they will have to do gymnastics just to install SuperSU) I took me less than 30minutes to root and then install SuperSU out the box the day I bought it.

Anyway good luck with your phablet!


----------



## Mandami (Jul 21, 2015)

cracktech said:


> By what you are telling me,there are 2 ROM structure one for HC/H/GC/ and another for the F (is it because it is MT8132??) but that what you described is the standard Lenovo ROM structure.

Click to collapse



I don't know; it's my first Lenovo.



cracktech said:


> ... they will still be there in that folder waiting for anybody to do a "factory reset" and these apps will reappear again.

Click to collapse



Yes, but some apps in that specific folder weren't installed when I got the tablet. Even after resetting the tablet they remained silent (so, probably there are some other scripts which decide what app to be installed or maybe it's because the apps are in "vendor\operator\app\oversea" and not in "vendor\operator\app").



cracktech said:


> ...replaced these apps with SuperSU Pro plus others  in it) but they will not be installed until a "factory rest" is performed. If you want to install lets say SuperSU Pro you will have to do normal download and install.

Click to collapse



As I used Kingroot, this apps was installed in "\app" folder. I can copy/paste an apk in the folder "vendor\operator\app" to see if it's automatically installed after reset.



cracktech said:


> the Lenovo Engineers who wrote the installation script, they did NOT write in the script to install these apps(probably last minute addition).

Click to collapse



There is an "installed-files.txt", but I couldn't find any connection with the regions



cracktech said:


> When I add apps in the "/system/vendor/operator/app/"  it has to written in the installation script to install the apps.

Click to collapse



So, do you know the name of this script (and in what folder can I find it) ?



cracktech said:


> I had advised my local users to avoid using Kingoroot and to use iRoot/vRoot-Windows version (and most of us here do) better cleaner installation for root and in line with standard American"Superuser" installation. I had shown you the pics of my rooted A7-30HC and most of my Lenovo/MTK ROMS are rooted using iRoot/vRoot (98% success rate) but I dont use Kingoroot (only westerners (US/European) like to use Kingoroot and the they will have to do gymnastics just to install SuperSU) I took me less than 30minutes to root and then install SuperSU out the box the day I bought it.
> Anyway good luck with your phablet!

Click to collapse



I haven't used Kingoroot, nor any Windows based app. Instead I used Kingroot, Android version. The root process took couple of minutes (5-7 min). I tried to apply using TWRP the SuperSU archive, but it didn't work. For the moment I don't know if there is another method to replace KingUser with SuperSU (other than the one found on internet using the script).
On the other hand, KingUser doesn't work too bad and it has the option to unroot (I don't know if SuperSU will also have this option).



cracktech said:


> Anyway good luck with your phablet!

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this it's only a tablet. It doesn't have any phone capabilities (only Wifi and Bluetooth).


----------



## cracktech (Jul 22, 2015)

SuperSU if installed correctly with the Pro version has uninstalled/change to another Superuser option. The reason I don't recommend using Kingoroot is the "Superuser" app is named as "Kinguser.apk" instead of "Superuser.apk" and when you install SuperSU( the best) or Kousch Superuser there will be 2 Superuser app on your system. One is Kinguser.apk the other is Superuser.apk .It should have been once you install SuperSU ( most desirable) " Superuser.apk" it would have bumped off the Chinese "Superuser.apk" and only one Superuser app will be present on system afterwards. If use Kingoroot you will have to manually uninstall "Kinguser.apk" with high probabality of losing the existing "root" if not done correctly. Since the "Superuser" is still under Kinguser control. Anyway it also named "su" binaries ( normal name) to "ksu" which will be left behind if SuperSU is installed since every other version has named it "su" binaries. It is a mess to replace the Kingoroot with SuperSU( which is the pinacle app of choice) and then you need to install "busybox" for most Western app that requires root access .I am not aware of anybody who gets the busybox from US to work nicely with Chinese Superuser. 
Like I said GOOD LUCK 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandami (Jul 24, 2015)

cracktech said:


> SuperSU if installed correctly with the Pro version ...I don't recommend using Kingoroot  ...It is a mess to replace the Kingoroot with SuperSU( which is the pinacle app of choice) and then you need to install "busybox" for most Western app that requires root access .

Click to collapse



I used Kingroot solely because others have used it .
Could you please make a tutorial how to root this tablet correctly ? thanks.


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

*How to root*

Try download kingroot first and then go to YouTube and type how to replace kingroot with supersu ... Hope it's helpful for you


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> Try download kingroot first and then go to YouTube and type how to replace kingroot with supersu ... Hope it's helpful for you

Click to collapse


*NO, your answer it's not useful.* 
Your solution is as general as "_search on Google_", which it's a stupid answer.

Also, please READ what @cracktech has written:


cracktech said:


> If use Kingoroot you will have to manually uninstall "Kinguser.apk" with high probabality of losing the existing "root" if not done correctly. Since the "Superuser" is still under Kinguser control. *Anyway it also named "su" binaries ( normal name) to "ksu" which will be left behind if SuperSU is installed since every other version has named it "su" binaries. It is a mess to replace the Kingoroot with SuperSU( which is the pinacle app of choice) and then you need to install "busybox" *for most Western app that requires root access .I am not aware of anybody who gets the busybox from US to work nicely with Chinese Superuser.

Click to collapse


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mine are working and it's working properly ... Just give a try dude ...  I am using lenovo tab2 A7-30HC


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> Mine are working ... Just give a try dude ...  I am using lenovo tab2 A7-30HC

Click to collapse



Ok,  but take your time and try describing your rooting method step by step.


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mandami said:


> *NO, your answer it's not useful.*
> Your solution is as general as "_search on Google_", which it's a stupid answer.
> 
> Also, please READ what @cracktech has written:

Click to collapse



Don't be stupid... The quote says kingoroot ... I am using kingroot it's different name man


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> Don't be stupid... The quote says kingoroot ... I am using kingroot it's different name man

Click to collapse



Guess what ? me too I thought they are different; here another guy http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/help/q-kingoroot-kingroot-t3110326 
In the end it seems it's the same application.

To root my tablet I've used the Android version of Kingroot (not Kingoroot), English version. It automatically downloaded some files (for rooting process) and installed KingUser (only this application), the same as @cracktech mentioned.


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mandami said:


> Guess what ? me too I thought they are different; here another guy http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/help/q-kingoroot-kingroot-t3110326
> To root my tablet I've used the Android version of Kingroot (not Kingoroot), English version. It automatically downloaded some files (for rooting process) and installed KingUser (only this application), the same as @cracktech mentioned.

Click to collapse



I have checked all the root checker and it says your root is working properly ... The cpuZ app also says Root access yes on my devices  ....


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> I have checked all the root checker and it says your root is working properly ... The cpuZ app also says Root access yes on my devices  ....

Click to collapse



You were speaking about some method to change correctly the  KingUser with SuperSU. I know the one using a script; is there another one ?
Or, is there another 100 % working solution to root without the use of KingRoot ?


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mandami said:


> You were speaking about some method to change correctly the  KingUser with SuperSU. I know the one using a script; is there another one ?
> Or, is there another 100 % working solution to root without the use of KingRoot ?

Click to collapse



Yes it have the 100% way working properly by using pc... But I didn't like that bull**** way it's to confusing ...


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> Yes it have the 100% way working properly by using pc... But I didn't like that bull**** way it's to confusing ...

Click to collapse



I just copy/paste my old message:
*Ok, but take your time and try describing your rooting method step by step. *
Otherwise, I see no reason about writing on this forum and bragging about the _magic method_ to root the tablet.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mandami said:


> I just copy/past my old message:
> *Ok, but take your time and try describing your rooting method step by step. *
> Otherwise, I see no reason about writing on this forum and bragging about the _magic method_ to root the tablet.

Click to collapse



1.download the kingroot 
2.run the kingroot
----------------------------
3.download terminal emulator 
4.download MRW file (.zip) content on YouTube description
5.extract zip 
6. Follow the step on YouTube (how to replace kingroot with su )


----------



## Mandami (Jul 25, 2015)

Fiqalakeem said:


> . . . download MRW file (.zip)

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this is the "script" method; here is the full description of the method: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
The question was: how to root directly with SuperSU


----------



## Fiqalakeem (Jul 25, 2015)

Mandami said:


> Thanks, but this is the "script" method; here is the full description of the method: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> The question was: how to root directly with SuperSU

Click to collapse



If you asked me directly to supersu I didn't know... If you want the long way and easiest way just follow the step on YouTube...

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




Mandami said:


> Thanks, but this is the "script" method; here is the full description of the method: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> The question was: how to root directly with SuperSU

Click to collapse



Before that make sure kingroot is rooted your device and grant ... After finishing the terminal emulator typing make sure you're grant the supersu


----------



## sleader32 (Jul 26, 2015)

JosDaison said:


> yep, its a very good tablet and of course the best price.....

Click to collapse



 use i root


----------



## cracktech (Jul 26, 2015)

No arguments gentlemen. See this picture first (but Kingroot from iRoot/Vroot comes from the same source with a slight twist)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------



I i have done this for Lenovo S939/A880/A889/A8-A5500 and this idiotic Tab2 A7-30HC, Aigo M60/ ONDA V975m/ PiPo M9Pro ect , same tecniques but I never touch Kingoroot. Viit my BLOG for full explaination and firmware : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tomek0000 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi. 
I bought another new a7-10f for the gift ... this is the best tablet for so small money on the market.
cracktech, I installed iroot and replaced 2 files described by you . It is not starting to root with both files replaced. I returned to both original files and iroot rooted the tablet during 5 minuts.
Next is the last step to replace kinguser with super su. I do not know how can i do it. I tried script method with previous tablet , but it is written for other devices. There are many wrong paths to files in it and it can not work because of not existing files in wrong paths.
Of cource I am able to install bugged recovery and intall super su as zip file, but I will never be able to return to original recovery.


----------



## cracktech (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the original recovery , please go to my BLOG (address given) There no successful A7-30 or A7-10 (A7-10 was declared unusable by the developer>> unable to mount sdcard) Customs Recovery that I know of and the only thing I did was after installing iRoot (with its Chinese Superuser "Kinguser") was to download and install SuperSU  version  2.49 (.49 heh) and only after that that I installed "stericsson" only Stericsson busybox 1.23.2 not any earlier version.or from any other busybox source. If you install SuperSU the first time it fails , try again with my modified iRoot (I replaced Kinguser with SuperSU it COULD work or not work) but try again dont use any script files unless you yourself has modified the script i.e you know what you are doing!)

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

I have decided to give this Phablet to my 5 year old grandaughter and use my trusted A8-A5500 with its TWRP Recovery and my own modified ROM


----------



## javojoker (Aug 11, 2015)

Ey hi I have a question,  a friend update his tablet from the version t2-a7-10f_s000036_141222 when the tablet  restart and after turn off forever I try use power + vol,  charger connect to the pc finally nothing work someone know something how to fix this? 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mandami (Aug 20, 2015)

cracktech said:


> same tecniques but I never touch Kingoroot ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, but until now you haven't clearly explained what and how you did it. You're always writing about your website, but there is no direct link to where all these steps are explained.



cracktech said:


> A7-10 was declared unusable by the developer>> unable to mount sdcard

Click to collapse



I can mount SD card without any problem.




Tomek0000 said:


> Next is the last step to replace kinguser with super su. I do not know how can i do it.

Click to collapse



Have a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/replace-kinguser-supersu-t2903003 
It's more useful.




javojoker said:


> update his tablet from the version t2-a7-10f_s000036_141222 when the tablet  restart and after turn off

Click to collapse



Is it like this ? https://fairphone.zendesk.com/hc/en...droid-robot-No-Command-Black-screen-on-reboot


----------



## javojoker (Aug 21, 2015)

Yep today fix I used sp flash and backup. Finally it's working also i update to lollipop

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 21, 2015)

javojoker said:


> Yep today fix I used sp flash and backup. Finally it's working also i update to lollipop
> 
> Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when did the lollipop update come?
i am getting the message that i am already running the latest version


----------



## Tomek0000 (Aug 21, 2015)

Follow these simple steps:
@Mandami
are you talking about this ?:
1. Go to the Play Store and install SuperSU.
2. When SuperSU is installed, give it permission as Super User.
3. Uninstall KingUser.
4. Done.

superSU will have this permission only because other su granted it for superSU. If you will remove other su , the superSU will not have root because you uninstalled the only su with root from the system.
Without working update binaries in superSU it will never work.

Better write your own working  detailed way to use superSU without intalling it by custom recovery.


----------



## Mandami (Aug 21, 2015)

Tomek0000 said:


> are you talking about this ?:
> 1. Go to the Play Store and install SuperSU.
> 2. When SuperSU is installed, give it permission as Super User.
> 3. Uninstall KingUser.
> 4. Done.

Click to collapse



I personally have no more interest in installing SuperSU. 
KingUser works perfectly and it also has the possibility to unroot. Moreover, using the Android, English version of Kingroot is a simple, clean and quick process to root the tablet. The result is perfect (one of the main reason I rooted the tablet was to activate the firewall in Avast).

The only test I made with SuperSU was to use SuperSU.zip and TWRP; somehow the installation failed


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 21, 2015)

Where's lollipop? Lenovo still state it as 07/2015..


----------



## javojoker (Aug 21, 2015)

The update to lollipop was 2-3 days ago 











If you modified the recovery i recommended no update 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 21, 2015)

I do have modified recovery.. Why do you recommend not to update then?

By the way, how does the rom feel? Root/Xposed compatible?

Always quote my messages so I get notified quickly!


----------



## javojoker (Aug 21, 2015)

goja said:


> I do have modified recovery.. Why do you recommend not to update then?
> 
> By the way, how does the rom feel? Root/Xposed compatible?
> 
> Always quote my messages so I get notified quickly!

Click to collapse



The update fail with other  recovery I said for experience you should preff stock. Root with kingroot work and xposed i will try later

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 21, 2015)

First root kingo then use script to install SuperSU. Please confirm it works. Also.. Would be nice to get the rom in a zip. Philz recovery got that function, may try that..

Always quote my messages so I get notified quickly!


----------



## javojoker (Aug 22, 2015)

goja said:


> First root kingo then use script to install SuperSU. Please confirm it works. Also.. Would be nice to get the rom in a zip. Philz recovery got that function, may try that..
> 
> Always quote my messages so I get notified quickly!

Click to collapse



Supersu work perfect and that recovery have a lot bugs http://www.xposedgeek.net/philz-recovery-for-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-all-bugs-fixed/  I will try do backup later with mtk droid tools

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just got this tablet today. Should I update to lolipop or stay with 4.4.2 ? How is the battery life with lolipop ? Is root and xposed working ? Is there as many blootware as the stock version ?

What did you use to remove all the blootware ?

Thanks by advance


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## themref (Aug 22, 2015)

Can anyone please tell me how to reinstall that tablet? When i try to boot my device I see only a Lenovo logo :/ I tried to do a factory reset from stock recovery, and it works to the moment when I reboot again that tablet, than I see again only Lenovo logo. I tried to install it using SP Flash Tool, but it doesn't see my tablet when I plug it in. I've got windows 10, but I also tried it on Windows 8.1 and same results. Please help :/


----------



## javojoker (Aug 22, 2015)

themref said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to reinstall that tablet? When i try to boot my device I see only a Lenovo logo :/ I tried to do a factory reset from stock recovery, and it works to the moment when I reboot again that tablet, than I see again only Lenovo logo. I tried to install it using SP Flash Tool, but it doesn't see my tablet when I plug it in. I've got windows 10, but I also tried it on Windows 8.1 and same results. Please help :/

Click to collapse



You need  install usb drivers I see in lenovo-forum.ru 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## themref (Aug 22, 2015)

javojoker said:


> You need  install usb drivers I see in lenovo-forum.ru

Click to collapse



Yeah i tried with drivers but non of them work for me :/ can you give me link for working ones?


----------



## javojoker (Aug 22, 2015)

http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/13214-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-t2-a7-10f-s041-150112-row/ (google translate is god here)
http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/4127-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-faq-%D0%BF%D0%BE-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BC-lenovo-%D0%B8-%D0%BE%D1%81-%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B8%D0%B4/#entry237815
Im used that. To win 8.1 or 10 remember this http://www.patchworkoftips.com/how-to-install-mediatek-usb-vcom-driver-for-windows-88-1/3717/


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 22, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got this tablet today. Should I update to lolipop or stay with 4.4.2 ? How is the battery life with lolipop ? Is root and xposed working ? Is there as many blootware as the stock version ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone ?


----------



## themref (Aug 22, 2015)

javojoker said:


> http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/13214-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-t2-a7-10f-s041-150112-row/ (google translate is god here)
> http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/4127-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-faq-%D0%BF%D0%BE-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BC-lenovo-%D0%B8-%D0%BE%D1%81-%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B8%D0%B4/#entry237815
> Im used that. To win 8.1 or 10 remember this http://www.patchworkoftips.com/how-to-install-mediatek-usb-vcom-driver-for-windows-88-1/3717/

Click to collapse



Thanks for help but when my problems desapeard another comes out  Now I'm stuck at Download Flash 0% for about 10 min.


----------



## javojoker (Aug 22, 2015)

themref said:


> Thanks for help but when my problems desapeard another comes out [emoji14] Now I'm stuck at Download Flash 0% for about 10 min.

Click to collapse



When I did that im used "firmware upgrade"  where say only download with the tablet power off + vol +. I hope work and  dont brick more also im not sure if you should disconnect now

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## themref (Aug 23, 2015)

javojoker said:


> When I did that im used "firmware upgrade"  where say only download with the tablet power off + vol +. I hope work and  dont brick more also im not sure if you should disconnect now
> 
> Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm ok, i'm gonna do that on another pc. So when you plug tablet in you hold vol+ button?


----------



## themref (Aug 23, 2015)

Tank you man, i try that on another pc and now my tablet works  and finaly have 5.0 update ^^

Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## javojoker (Aug 23, 2015)

themref said:


> Tank you man, i try that on another pc and now my tablet works  and finaly have 5.0 update ^^
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Good for you, congrats[emoji111] 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just got this tablet yesterday. Should I update to lolipop or stay with 4.4.2 ? My goal is to have root + xposed and best battery life.

What did you use to remove all the blootware ?

Thanks by advance


----------



## Su712 (Aug 23, 2015)

*2 questions*

I just bought this tab (Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10F) a couple of days ago and its running the stock out of the box firmware and Android Kitkat version.  I want to root this tab so can anyone tell me if Kingroot Android version is compatible with it? I wanna refrain from using PC apps if possible.  Also since I'm still kinda new to the whole rooting scene,  is it safe to accept and update the tab's software through official OTA updates from Lenovo after rooting?  I've read about people getting stuck in a bootloop or No Command error after rooting /updating the software /both.  So just want to be sure. I don't wanna brick my new tab


----------



## Su712 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello,  is this thread dead? If not then can someone please reply? Much thanks


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 25, 2015)

If you want lolipop do the update while it's stock.

I will explain you how to root later, I have to go. If you're hurry I already wrote a tutorial but in french here (Thomlas post) : http://www.dealabs.com/forums/le-ba...ons-et-autres-trucs-techniques-/12861?page=20

Tutorial for root is same for lolipop and kitkat (I have tested myself on both). Xposed tuto is for lolipop stock. If Kitkat just download xposed installer and install it, then go in the app and press install framwork.


----------



## Su712 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> If you want lolipop do the update while it's stock.
> 
> Tutorial for root is same for lolipop and kitkat (I have tested myself on both). Xposed tuto is for lolipop stock. If Kitkat just download xposed installer and install it, then go in the app and press install framwork.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. That's the confirmation I needed. I will root with Kingroot later then. I don't plan to update to Lollipop so hopefully it'll all go good 

I used Google Translate for your website (I don't speak French XD) so correct me if I'm wrong,  but it says to use an older version of Kingroot.  Any specific reason for that? And if not then can I update to the latest version ( I think its 4.5-something)  after rooting or stay on the older one only? 

Sorry for asking so many questions!


----------



## themref (Aug 25, 2015)

4.5 don't work on our tab, i think that's the main reason [emoji14]

Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 25, 2015)

Better use version I linked. Script is old now and based on older version. Lolipop version is better is think u should update.


----------



## Su712 (Aug 25, 2015)

themref said:


> 4.5 don't work on our tab, i think that's the main reason [emoji14]
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



hahaha fair enough  I'll use the older version then !



Thomas ! said:


> Better use version I linked. Script is old now and based on older version. Lolipop version is better is think u should update.

Click to collapse



I don't think there is an official Lollipop update for this particular model is available in my country right now. It will be at least a few more weeks but I'll definitely consider this. thanks again


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 25, 2015)

Unroot before update if u do


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you people think that rooting the tab without a working recovery is safe?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## evaporic (Aug 26, 2015)

Su712 said:


> Thanks man. That's the confirmation I needed. I will root with Kingroot later then. I don't plan to update to Lollipop so hopefully it'll all go good
> 
> I used Google Translate for your website (I don't speak French XD) so correct me if I'm wrong,  but it says to use an older version of Kingroot.  Any specific reason for that? And if not then can I update to the latest version ( I think its 4.5-something)  after rooting or stay on the older one only?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions!

Click to collapse


http://androidxda.com/replace-kinguser-with-supersu


----------



## Su712 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I finally rooted my tab.  Kingroot Ver.  4.1  is working perfectly.  Root Success!!


----------



## nikolaf7 (Aug 27, 2015)

I got this tablet yesterday, it has 4.4.4 installed. Was thinking only to root it and maybe xposed.....It has Lollipop update notification, but i`m afraid it will slow the device. 
Anyone on LL how is the battery life and overall user expirience compared to Kitkat?


----------



## themref (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm using LP on that tab and for me it's working better that KK, and battery life is also better. 

Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 27, 2015)

can any of the user that have kitkat please confirm whats the max resolution of photos from the settings in camera app.
in lollipop the resolution is upto 1 mp.so i just want to confirm if its real or not?


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 27, 2015)

After optimization i had 0.1%/hour when screen off with lolipop.


----------



## nikolaf7 (Aug 27, 2015)

So I should first update to Lollipop then root with kingroot?


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 27, 2015)

If you want Lolipop + root + xposed

I - Make the Lolipop OTA update. It's more safe if you didn't modify the ROM (no root).

II - ROOT

1 - Download and install Kinroot 4.1.0.249 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=12586
2 - Launch Kingroot and press "root". You're tablet will reboot during the process. Don't worry. Kingroot will start again when tablet is rebooted and it will finish the root.
3 - (optional) Replace Kingroot with SuperSu : http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html

III - XPOSED

1 - Download xposed_fwk_installer : https://mega.nz/#F!2hBQBbpQ!eqzTzH4RMK82oxAR8zdPcA (thanks to StfMod and pix106)
2 - Download framework Xposed arm (xposed-v71-sdk21-arm.zip) and xposed_installer (XposedInstaller_3.0_alpha4.apk) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811
3 - Install Busybox and a Terminal : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jackpal.androidterm&hl=fr and https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=fr
4 - Launch Busybox and install it
5 - Copy the script (xposed_fwk_installer) and xposed-v71-sdk21-arm.zip to /sdcard
6 - Launch the terminal app and type :
- su
- cd /sdcard
- sh xposed_fwk_installer
7 - Reboot and install xposed_installer.

If you want KitKat + root + xposed 

I - Root : same as Lolipop

II - Xposed

1 - Download and install xposed installer here : http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer (the first one is experimental version maybe you should take stable version).
2 - Launch the app and install the framwork
3 - That's it

I'm not responsible if you dammage your device. This method worked well for me and others so you shouldn't have issue if you follow everything.


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> If you want Lolipop + root + xposed
> 
> I - Make the Lolipop OTA update. It's more safe if you didn't modify the ROM (no root).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And is there any way to recover my dear tablet if something goes wrong during this process?(seeing that we don't have a working recovery yet)


----------



## Thomas ! (Aug 28, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> And is there any way to recover my dear tablet if something goes wrong during this process?(seeing that we don't have a working recovery yet)

Click to collapse



Why do you say you don't have a working recovery ?

If you're recovery is the stock one, I think yes and there is no reason it goes wrong if no modification.

I have read some people saying they can't boot anymore and finally found a way to get it work back. So there should be a solution.


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> Why do you say you don't have a working recovery ?
> 
> If you're recovery is the stock one, I think yes and there is no reason it goes wrong if no modification.
> 
> I have read some people saying they can't boot anymore and finally found a way to get it work back. So there should be a solution.

Click to collapse



By  working i meant being able to make and restore nandroid backups.And is there any way to flash stock firmware if any thing goes wrong?

Also one more question when i boot into recovery mode(stock) i only see lying android with red triangle and "no command" message , how to get other recovery options?


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 29, 2015)

can some one please answer my question: will i get ota updates after rooting the tablet?
i have updated to lollipop but i am talking about small incremental updates.


----------



## nikolaf7 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> If you want Lolipop + root + xposed
> 
> I - Make the Lolipop OTA update. It's more safe if you didn't modify the ROM (no root).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I rooted lollipop with kingroot, without xposed. 
It's rooted, only thing that bothers me is titanium won't backup to microsd card, only to internal storage.


----------



## Su712 (Aug 29, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> can some one please answer my question: will i get ota updates after rooting the tablet?
> i have updated to lollipop but i am talking about small incremental updates.

Click to collapse




Yeah I rooted but I'm still on the out-of-the-box firmware version (minus the bloatware) as I did not want to upgrade to Lollipop. I'm still getting the OTA update notifications though... Small 30-35mb upgrades that are supposed to fix bugs,  improve system stability etc etc. So yes I suppose if there are further bug fixes in Lollipop you will get the notifications too although don't update if you modified your ROM and definitely don't update without removing root or you'll risk bricking your device. 



nikolaf7 said:


> I rooted lollipop with kingroot, without xposed.
> It's rooted, only thing that bothers me is titanium won't backup to microsd card, only to internal storage.

Click to collapse



Storage is giving me trouble too. Less than 6GB is available for the user. I installed two games and its already full. Since its emulated storage I can't even seem to be able to move the files to my external sd card- be it obb files for games,  backups from Titanium or videos put together by Kinemaster.  I've already tried Link2sd, Obb on SD (xposed module),  apps2sd.... But none worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Su712 said:


> Yeah I rooted but I'm still on the out-of-the-box firmware version (minus the bloatware) as I did not want to upgrade to Lollipop. I'm still getting the OTA update notifications though... Small 30-35mb upgrades that are supposed to fix bugs,  improve system stability etc etc. So yes I suppose if there are further bug fixes in Lollipop you will get the notifications too although don't update if you modified your ROM and definitely don't update without removing root or you'll risk bricking your device.
> 
> 
> 
> Storage is giving me trouble too. Less than 6GB is available for the user. I installed two games and its already full. Since its emulated storage I can't even seem to be able to move the files to my external sd card- be it obb files for games,  backups from Titanium or videos put together by Kinemaster.  I've already tried Link2sd, Obb on SD (xposed module),  apps2sd.... But none worked. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Should I not even try incremental upgrades? Do this small updates too check for root integrity?

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------




Spartaner25 said:


> You could always unroot a device if you restore it with the stock firmware.
> And if you want to have CWM, but no one provides it, you could try to port it by yourself.
> There are many Tutorials out there, and all the files you need are on your Device, so you could atleast give it a try  .

Click to collapse



Where can I find stock firmware?


----------



## Su712 (Aug 30, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> Should I not even try incremental upgrades? Do this small updates too check for root integrity?

Click to collapse



I would seriously advice you to remove root before updating.  You can re-rootagain when its done.


----------



## pillow64 (Aug 30, 2015)

for those who asked  what is the look on Lollipop.I make a screenrecord


----------



## mayank22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Su712 said:


> I would seriously advice you to remove root before updating.  You can re-rootagain when its done.

Click to collapse



I have removed some of the bloatware so will it cause problems even for incremental updates?


----------



## Thomas ! (Sep 1, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> I have removed some of the bloatware so will it cause problems even for incremental updates?

Click to collapse



I had remove bloatware as well and it didn't cause problems for the update to Lolipop. But maybe we didn't remove the same.


----------



## mayank22 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> I had remove bloatware as well and it didn't cause problems for the update to Lolipop. But maybe we didn't remove the same.

Click to collapse



The difference is i removed them after uograde to lollipop but u now have have unaltered system


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Thomas ! (Sep 2, 2015)

I have removed many bloatware with Lolipop update as well.


----------



## mayank22 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thomas ! said:


> I have removed many bloatware with Lolipop update as well.

Click to collapse



have you received any incremental update after that?


----------



## Thomas ! (Sep 2, 2015)

No but there is no incremental update as far as I know


----------



## darkcorre (Sep 8, 2015)

any one have stock rom for tab 2 a7-10f mtk8382? please help me.


----------



## themref (Sep 8, 2015)

@darkcorre http://www.mediafire.com/?3a6i64r32r0f7n3 here 

Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mayank22 (Sep 8, 2015)

themref said:


> @darkcorre http://www.mediafire.com/?3a6i64r32r0f7n3 here
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Few questions that i have to ask:
1) is this kitkat or lollipop build?
2) how to flash it to the tablet?
3) i will lose root acces, right?
4) if its kitkat then can i update to lollipop through OTA?
5) if i pretty well screw up my tablet then also can i recover by using this file?
Sorry for the bulk questions and thanks for the file


----------



## themref (Sep 8, 2015)

1) KK
2) you have to use SP Flash Tool if you give me 10 min i'll find tutorial
3) yes you will loose root
4) yes you can
5) yes you can 


Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

@mayank22 OK so here you've got all files that you need to do that:
Files
And here is tutorial how to instal drivers (yeah it's kinda different than normal drivers) do it first:
Drivers tutorial
Than you can install ROM using that tutorial:
ROM tutorial
I wrote tutorial based on that 2 on polish forum and everyone who did that, succesfully instaled rom, so it's working  good luck


----------



## darkcorre (Sep 9, 2015)

themref said:


> 1) KK
> 2) you have to use SP Flash Tool if you give me 10 min i'll find tutorial
> 3) yes you will loose root
> 4) yes you can
> ...

Click to collapse



i have follow all intruction but still i can't flash my tab with flash tool. can u help @themref


----------



## themref (Sep 9, 2015)

@darkcorre which windows do you have? If newer than win 7 (8,8.1,10) before you install drovers you have to disabled digital driver signature verification. And what error do you see or nothing happens?

Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ktanev (Sep 9, 2015)

darkcorre said:


> i have follow all intruction but still i can't flash my tab with flash tool. can u help @themref

Click to collapse



You need 2 kind of drivers:
LenovoUsbDriver_1.0.18.7z installed
DriverInstall_v5.14.53_Win8.7z   or    DriverInstall_v5.14.53_WinXP_Win7.7z    installed

Have a look at     //forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-Android-based-Tablets/Lenovo-Tab-2-A7-10F-stock-firmware/m-p/2154570#M26045

I post links for drivers, ROM, flashtool  and short instruction


----------



## darkcorre (Sep 9, 2015)

themref said:


> @darkcorre which windows do you have? If newer than win 7 (8,8.1,10) before you install drovers you have to disabled digital driver signature verification. And what error do you see or nothing happens?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-D722 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse


 @themref i use win 7.  while i plug in my device, sp flash tool not respon

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------




ktanev said:


> You need 2 kind of drivers:
> LenovoUsbDriver_1.0.18.7z installed
> DriverInstall_v5.14.53_Win8.7z   or    DriverInstall_v5.14.53_WinXP_Win7.7z    installed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u give the instruction for me?


----------



## ktanev (Sep 9, 2015)

darkcorre said:


> @themref i use win 7.  while i plug in my device, sp flash tool not respon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## mayank22 (Sep 9, 2015)

ktanev said:


> Check PM

Click to collapse



Can you please post the instructions here so that we can all be benefited


----------



## ktanev (Sep 9, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> Can you please post the instructions here so that we can all be benefited

Click to collapse



Because I can't post direct links. See my post above. But operation to flash is very simple.

You need PC, 
1. LenovoUsbDriver_1.0.18.7z installed,  
2. DriverInstall_v5.14.53_Win8.7z or DriverInstall_v5.14.53_WinXP_Win7.7z installed, 
3. SP_Flash_Tools_v5.1528.00 unpacked,
4. stock ROM ( my is T2-A7-10F_S041_150112_ROW) unpacked.

Turn off tablet. Start Flash_Tools, tick DA DL ALL WITH CHECKSUM in options, downloaded tab !!!, change "download only" to "Firmware Upgrade", scater loading - MT ..... from ROM - target_bin folder, green DOWNLOAD, plug tablet to PC.. After finish unplug tablet. Turn it on.


----------



## Androloid (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there any easy, or not so easy way to root directly with SuperSu installation? I couldn't install any application which is not on PS, after I unsuccessfully tried to replace kinguser with SuperSu. Method with first kingroot, then re-root with vroot leaves kinguser on tablet and it is impossible to remove it.


----------



## evaporic (Oct 1, 2015)

http://androidxda.com/replace-kinguser-with-supersu


----------



## Androloid (Oct 1, 2015)

evaporic said:


> http://androidxda.com/replace-kinguser-with-supersu

Click to collapse



I have bricked it with this method. After successful root I removed Chinese apps with Super Su ME, but tablet wouldn't boot. I had to flash it again.


----------



## mayank22 (Oct 2, 2015)

Androloid said:


> I have bricked it with this method. After successful root I removed Chinese apps with Super Su ME, but tablet wouldn't boot. I had to flash it again.

Click to collapse



I have successfully used that method, you must have messed up something.


----------



## Androloid (Oct 2, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> I have successfully used that method, you must have messed up something.

Click to collapse



I tried that method again and I bricked tablet again. I installed all updates, installed and ran kingroot, which rooted tablet successfully, then I ran SuperSu Me, it installed and started SuperSu, then binary updated, reboot ed and then stucked on boot logo for ever.


----------



## pillow64 (Oct 2, 2015)

Androloid said:


> I tried that method again and I bricked tablet again. I installed all updates, installed and ran kingroot, which rooted tablet successfully, then I ran SuperSu Me, it installed and started SuperSu, then binary updated, reboot ed and then stucked on boot logo for ever.

Click to collapse



try this i think better way just a script http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
dont hesitate to give thank to Thomas !  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62541257&postcount=128


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Androloid (Oct 5, 2015)

I have another problem. No matter which firmware I install, version on tablet is always Chinese, with additional Chinese apps. I have flashed 4.4 and 5.0 European ROW firmware with format+download, download only and firmware upgrade choosed in SP flashed tool and result is always the same-Chinese verion of firmware.
I didnt flash Chinese firmware, but I did flash European ROW sw with format+download and I probably deleted some partition and messed up something.
I cant change region, because codes dont work on CN firmware version. 

Any ideas?


----------



## pillow64 (Oct 6, 2015)

Androloid said:


> I have another problem. No matter which firmware I install, version on tablet is always Chinese, with additional Chinese apps. I have flashed 4.4 and 5.0 European ROW firmware with format+download, download only and firmware upgrade choosed in SP flashed tool and result is always the same-Chinese verion of firmware.
> I didnt flash Chinese firmware, but I did flash European ROW sw with format+download and I probably deleted some partition and messed up something.
> I cant change region, because codes dont work on CN firmware version.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



don't know what source you used for flash is it this https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ETjS/ScaigrDzU
if not perhaps you can retry with it.


----------



## Androloid (Oct 6, 2015)

I flashed it succesfully after several trials and errors. I'll just paste my post from another forum how I did that.


> I installed version (5.0) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QqD/uhafte3xz with firmware upgrade selected in SP flash tool on the top of 4.4 which was installed on the tablet previosly (international version installed, but sw info showed cn mark on the end)
> 
> Code for software info version is ####5993# and it showed something like T2-A7-10F_S54_150801-not set. Code worked on this 5.0 version, but not on 4.4.
> 
> Code for Lenovo Tab2 A7 10 is ####682#, ####6020# doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Warning: Changing region code will format data!


----------



## paloukiotis (Oct 8, 2015)

for me kingo root and framaroot is no working..any help?the tablet is upgrated to android L.


----------



## mayank22 (Oct 8, 2015)

paloukiotis said:


> for me kingo root and framaroot is no working..any help?the tablet is upgrated to android L.

Click to collapse



Try kingroot it worked for me


----------



## paloukiotis (Oct 8, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> Try kingroot it worked for me

Click to collapse



how it works???
thanks!

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

aaa!ok!just install and its ok!
and how can i istall philz or cwm?


----------



## mayank22 (Oct 8, 2015)

paloukiotis said:


> how it works???
> thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Afaik there's philz available search it on google but its of no use since you cant backup and restore through it.
Also ... Don't say thanks press it


----------



## iason747 (Oct 8, 2015)

Could someone make a custom Rom with stock Android 5.1 or even 6.0? I've seen some tutorials how to port Roms for MTK devices , but they are to complex for me


----------



## Ciprum (Oct 8, 2015)

goja said:


> How come so little people for such a good price/quality?

Click to collapse



When you unroot, in a lot of cases you still don't have warranty. Try this (if you haven't already): iRoot, Kingo Root, Framaroot, Poot, Towel Root


----------



## joandi (Oct 10, 2015)

is there official android 6.0 rom for tab 2 A7-10?


----------



## cracktech (Oct 10, 2015)

Try Lenovo Forum Forum Russia or 4PDA Russia they have the best source of firmware. Unsure whether A7-10 Lollipop ROM is out already but for some A7-30 version it is already out. If users has got their OTA already then these 2 Forum will eventually have them  in SPflashTool version or TWRP/CWM format ROM.


----------



## manhduystar (Oct 10, 2015)

Có ai ở VN không ạ, cho mình hỏi một chút


----------



## pihug12 (Oct 11, 2015)

It looks like a TWRP 2.8.7.0 build has been done for this device.
http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/14409-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-расширенный-twrp-recovery/
Download link: https://yadi.sk/d/xv4TEgAbjD4cm

I hope someone is working on a CyanogenMod or OmniROM build since...


----------



## javojoker (Oct 11, 2015)

Woooow really work that recovery? 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mayank22 (Oct 11, 2015)

pihug12 said:


> It looks like a TWRP 2.8.7.0 build has been done for this device.
> http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/14409-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-расширенный-twrp-recovery/
> Download link: https://yadi.sk/d/xv4TEgAbjD4cm
> 
> I hope someone is working on a CyanogenMod or OmniROM build since...

Click to collapse



Can you please explain the steps here in detail. I was unable to figure out it and have never used sptools before.
Also have you tried it?
Was it able to make backup and restore?


----------



## cracktech (Oct 11, 2015)

Go here to read my tutorials on using SPFlashTools and installations of Customs Recovery and other mumbo jumbo : https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EqZV/jxgQrCxhF 
From my BLOG : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.my/


----------



## xyomguix (Oct 13, 2015)

A bit offtopic: I want to replace my screen which is broken. I cant find any ressource on how to replace it. The tutorial for older lenovo models are not applicable because screws are not at the same location and I cannot find them !
Any idea where I can look ?


----------



## AftahPasha (Oct 17, 2015)

*Cm 12 for tab 2 a7*

Is there anyone who have a cm12 for tab 2 a7 30?


----------



## pix106 (Oct 17, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> Also have you tried it?
> Was it able to make backup and restore?

Click to collapse



it works, backup/restore works from external sd.
Internal sd does not work, if i understood it right, boot.img has to be modified so TWRP sees internal sd, but i don't know how (yet?).


----------



## cracktech (Oct 17, 2015)

*CM 12?*



AftahPasha said:


> Is there anyone who have a cm12 for tab 2 a7 30?

Click to collapse



Unless you are paid to do it only then there will be CM 12 if not "Dream ON" This Tab2 A7-30/10 is only for childrens play toys. I mean it! So there is no incentives to work on CM 12. 
I am buying the Lenovo PhabPlus (currently own 2pcs A8-A5500/ Tab2 A7-30/ PiPo M9Pro/ Onda V975m/Zenithink Tabs and a few other Lenovo phones) between the A8-A5500 and the Tab2 A7-30 the A8 is the better Tab with 5Mp/2Mp camera versus 2Mp/0.3Mp camera.
And among the aforementioned Tab the PiPo M9Pro is the better one because it has Camera flash/GPS/Compass/32Gb storage from 24 months ago and support Forum. I am upgrading the A7-30 to Philz Recovery and S000126 Lollipop and thats it for me as far as the A7 is concern.  (Phab Plus or the S8-50??)


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## AftahPasha (Oct 18, 2015)

cracktech said:


> Unless you are paid to do it only then there will be CM 12 if not "Dream ON" This Tab2 A7-30/10 is only for childrens play toys. I mean it! So there is no incentives to work on CM 12.
> I am buying the Lenovo PhabPlus (currently own 2pcs A8-A5500/ Tab2 A7-30/ PiPo M9Pro/ Onda V975m/Zenithink Tabs and a few other Lenovo phones) between the A8-A5500 and the Tab2 A7-30 the A8 is the better Tab with 5Mp/2Mp camera versus 2Mp/0.3Mp camera.
> And among the aforementioned Tab the PiPo M9Pro is the better one because it has Camera flash/GPS/Compass/32Gb storage from 24 months ago and support Forum. I am upgrading the A7-30 to Philz Recovery and S000126 Lollipop and thats it for me as far as the A7 is concern.  (Phab Plus or the S8-50??)

Click to collapse



okay Thank You cracktech,But even with low price and kinda rubbish camera lenovo doesn't leave this CHILDREN TOYS behind,they even gave it 5.0.1 update and one thing that makes me kinda surprised,this tablet get's 20020 benchmark score on antutu,
But its just a boring UI so I think I wanna change it to CM 11/12,but if its not available then what should I do to Change this Boring UI?


----------



## pix106 (Oct 18, 2015)

AftahPasha said:


> okay Thank You cracktech,But even with low price and kinda rubbish camera lenovo doesn't leave this CHILDREN TOYS behind,they even gave it 5.0.1 update and one thing that makes me kinda surprised,this tablet get's 20020 benchmark score on antutu,
> 
> But its just a boring UI so I think I wanna change it to CM 11/12,but if its not available then what should I do to Change this Boring UI?

Click to collapse




5.0 not 5.0.1
Install a launcher from playstore, nova, go...


----------



## mayank22 (Oct 18, 2015)

cracktech said:


> Go here to read my tutorials on using SPFlashTools and installations of Customs Recovery and other mumbo jumbo : https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EqZV/jxgQrCxhF
> From my BLOG : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.my/

Click to collapse





pihug12 said:


> It looks like a TWRP 2.8.7.0 build has been done for this device.
> http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/14409-lenovo-tab-2-a7-10-расширенный-twrp-recovery/
> Download link: https://yadi.sk/d/xv4TEgAbjD4cm
> 
> I hope someone is working on a CyanogenMod or OmniROM build since...

Click to collapse



can i flash the recovery through some recovery manager app?
i have root access


----------



## cracktech (Oct 18, 2015)

To flash recovery for MTK devices the best choice is to use MobileUncleTool 2015 (use update recovery option)  but it is without "backup" current recovery (it will take less than 10 secs for the whole process IF you have the correct customs recovery). To attemp to backup and flash recovery try to use "RASHR FlashTool" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools )or "KANNAN Recovery Flasher" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kannan.recovery.flasher ) , I was told that "Flashify" current version is not as efficient on current KitKat/Lollipop and I never use Flashify. Even with the RASHR/KANNAN you have to try both to see whih ones "backup" recovery successfully.


----------



## marking133 (Oct 21, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> Can you please explain the steps here in detail. I was unable to figure out it and have never used sptools before.
> Also have you tried it?
> Was it able to make backup and restore?

Click to collapse



i flashed the twrp recovery in my tablet running 5.0 android version. It seems i cant mount internal storage. I could make a backup to sd card though.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, been a while LP is out for this device and still didn't try it! Just saw that TWRP's out too, did you test it? Is it confirmed 100% working?

Also, at 1st boot, it ask me if i want to allow change of system partition, if i do it, there's no way to go back, even reinstall full rom from flashtool, correct?

Regarding LP, do you have a link to download the rom instead updating from wifi? And if i do that way, i must reinstall stock KK recovery first, right?

EDIT: Testing TWRP, finished backup.. Noticed internal sd can't be accessed, does that depend of offered system partition mod?


----------



## cracktech (Oct 24, 2015)

As to Lolli ROM in SPFlashTool it is in the current version S000126 (2nd Lolli update) at this link :        *"https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ezu8/bgBxaaibB"*  We have only Philz Recovery for Lolli S000125 NOT for S000126 (please be aware, doesnt even appear on S00126) We canhowever cooked up an "update.zip" on S00125 (since Philz only work on 125) then "update" through zip to S000126. S000126 is "buggy" as hell and will random reboot every 5 minutes.

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




goja said:


> Also, at 1st boot, it ask me if i want to allow change of system partition, if i do it, there's no way to go back, even reinstall full rom from flashtool, correct?

Click to collapse



When you use SPFlashTool it wipes of every thing from tablet (like format HDD) , It will reformat the partition again based on the "scatter file" so if there is a wrong "scatter" only then will you get errors.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, i tried lollipop yesterday, from 31st july apparently. Lot of issues, especially TitaniumBackup refusing to restore apps..?!


----------



## intertifosi (Oct 25, 2015)

===== LOLLIPOP =====
This is the original link of A7-10 Lollipop stockrom

```
tabdl.ota.lenovomm.com/dls/v6/T2-A7-10F_S000054_150801_ROW_WCCF.zip
```
Flash it using "apply update from SD card" menu in kitkat stock recovery. Do wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition before flashing
(to open stock recovery, turn off your device then turn it on by pressing long the power botton + volume up button + volume down button)

To root your Lollipop, you can use the newest version of kingroot

```
kingroot.net
```
your internet connection must be on if you want to root using kingroot

Do it with your own risk


----------



## cracktech (Oct 26, 2015)

In the first place can anybody own up to a 100% fully working TWRP/CWM/Phliz Recovery for either A7-10 or A7-30??? I dont think there is one 100% working recovery (it is either backup incomplete/restore cannot/ cant load internal sdcard ect, ect). As it is the factory OTA zips has caused a lot of users to have their phablet boot-loop/stuck in recovery mode only and now you want to modify the OTA zip and upgrade using any (???) customs recovery. Wish those foolish enough to attemp this the very best of luck.


----------



## Androloid (Oct 26, 2015)

I highly recommend not to use Chinese obscure rooting apps. Use twrp method. Install twrp via sp flash tool and then just flash supersu.zip via twrp. 

Russian guy twrp is working. Use usb otg for backup location.

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## makuu (Oct 26, 2015)

Androloid said:


> I highly recommend not to use Chinese obscure rooting apps. Use twrp method. Install twrp via sp flash tool and then just flash supersu.zip via twrp.
> 
> Russian guy twrp is working. Use usb otg for backup location.
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока

Click to collapse



Did that too when being on Lollipop, really easy to root. Once rooted, used root explorer to clean the rom from some google app in system/app (to get some free space and be able to flash Xposed from twrp).


----------



## KumarNavanit (Oct 26, 2015)

Use kingroot apk it work 100% and secure.
Also use kinguser after rooting bcoz supersu not work with it .its better


----------



## DonAndress (Nov 5, 2015)

iason747 said:


> Could someone make a custom Rom with stock Android 5.1 or even 6.0? I've seen some tutorials how to port Roms for MTK devices , but they are to complex for me

Click to collapse



Can you give us links to all the tutorials that you found?


----------



## iason747 (Nov 9, 2015)

This one for example : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283


----------



## mayank22 (Nov 16, 2015)

Can someone tell me if ever i get stuck at bootloop than how can i go to recovery mode(i have twrp) ¿


----------



## toto_ (Nov 16, 2015)

*need stock rom lenovo tab2 a7-10f mt8382 please*



goja said:


> Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?

Click to collapse



i need stock rom lenovo tab2 a7-10f,can some one help me please


----------



## pillow64 (Nov 16, 2015)

toto_ said:


> i need stock rom lenovo tab2 a7-10f,can some one help me please

Click to collapse



you can found all you need here so like french thread Google translate is better
https://www.dealabs.com/forums/le-b...ab2-a7-10---rom-lollipop-roote-et-allge/16000
do not hesitate to make a big  thank to  pix06 thank for all the work he has made


----------



## toto_ (Nov 17, 2015)

*need lenovo tab2 a7-10f mt8382*

well thanks to pix06 for the link,,i will check it out now,hope that is what im looking for,,i downloaded so many stock rom before but all of them is for mt8127,which is not comfortable to mt8382

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




toto_ said:


> well thanks to pix06 for the link,,i will check it out now,hope that is what im looking for,,i downloaded so many stock rom before but all of them is for mt8127,which is not comfortable to mt8382

Click to collapse



still not what im looking for,,that link is for lenovo tab2 a7-10f with mt8127,i need mt8382 please,someone help me please

---------- Post added at 05:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------




cracktech said:


> The version is definitely European - ROW version , my BLOG dont deal with Chinese version unless otherwise stated Full GApps, language Russian/English/EU languages /Indonesian/Vietnamese/Simple Chinese. I deal mostly in Lenovo MTK devices and one of it are Vibe Ui version(Vibe Ui stock are 100% Chinese only version but I convert them to 100% AOSP minus all the bugs like Calendar cannot Sync/use of Google Maps versus Baidu Maps,use of Google Camera, ect >>100% AOSP convert). To answer your question it is Western ROW version.

Click to collapse



hey crecktech i need stock rom for lenovo tab2 a7-10f mt 8382,,can u help me please,,i visited your blog and fb only found stock rom for mt8127 and lenovo a7-30


----------



## ghost141 (Nov 22, 2015)

Is there any tutorial to port mediatek device/?
I wanna try to port an Android 6.0 for this tablet.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## cracktech (Nov 22, 2015)

ghost141 said:


> Is there any tutorial to port mediatek device/?
> 
> I wanna try to port an Android 6.0 for this tablet.

Click to collapse




Good luck porting Android Marshmallow to a device that only has kernel upto 5.1 Lollipop ( the highest it can go) Other ported ROM Android 5.01 pure AOSP has broken functions all over , what makes your attempt at Marshmallow guaranteed a success?? Good luck but I would not put any ported ROM on any of my 11 Android devices as I want to enjoy the use of them without having this or that function broken 

 Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using XDA Forums Pro.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




toto_ said:


> well thanks to pix06 for the link,,i will check it out now,hope that is what im looking for,,i downloaded so many stock rom before but all of them is for mt8127,which is not comfortable to mt8382
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have for MT8382 device ROM only as here in Asia most are on MT8382 not MT8127 ( that is only for Western Europe/ USA only. . I have post in A7-30 H/HC thread my BLOG where you can download A7-10F from my BLOG

 Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## mayank22 (Nov 22, 2015)

cracktech said:


> Good luck porting Android Marshmallow to a device that only has kernel upto 5.1 Lollipop ( the highest it can go) Other ported ROM Android 5.01 pure AOSP has broken functions all over , what makes your attempt at Marshmallow guaranteed a success?? Good luck but I would not put any ported ROM on any of my 11 Android devices as I want to enjoy the use of them without having this or that function broken
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using XDA Forums Pro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you share your blog's link here too or the link to the post which you are talking about


----------



## mayank22 (Nov 23, 2015)

Has some one tried to install xpoaed framework on the tablet on lollipop
Also my previous question: if ever I stuck in bootloop how can I go to recovery mode since it doesn't have a removable battery


----------



## cracktech (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## mayank22 (Nov 23, 2015)

cracktech said:


> What¿ I couldn't hear anything

Click to collapse


----------



## toto_ (Nov 24, 2015)

ghost141 said:


> Is there any tutorial to port mediatek device/?
> I wanna try to port an Android 6.0 for this tablet.

Click to collapse



https://www.dealabs.com/forums/le-ba...et-allge/16000


----------



## DrPaua (Dec 4, 2015)

How do I get back to stock recovery (for MT8127)? I'd like to do the OTA but the first thing I did when I got this tablet was installing Philz-CWM. Now I'm stuck with 4.4.2.


----------



## cracktech (Dec 5, 2015)

Here you go try this (MT8127 version, I have no need for these) we all in Asia are mostly on MT8382 : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.my/2015/07/lenovo-a7-10f-no-cellular-options-wifi.html


----------



## DrPaua (Dec 5, 2015)

You mean, I flash the TWRP and with it I flash the new Firmware from your Link? I'm confused because I've flashed a few Android devices before and it would be the first time that it's a RAR file instead of a ZIP file...

edit: OK, i got it. I installed the recovery.img of your rar-file via rashr. Then it was able to install the 5.0-OTA as designed


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Guys anyone working on recovery for 5.0 because philz doesnt work(I see only the chinese crap instead)?Also we need CM 12.1 because the 5.0 ota is just horrible.Full with bugs and lenovo doesnt release any bugfix updates


----------



## mayank22 (Dec 6, 2015)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Guys anyone working on recovery for 5.0 because philz doesnt work(I see only the chinese crap instead)?Also we need CM 12.1 because the 5.0 ota is just horrible.Full with bugs and lenovo doesnt release any bugfix updates

Click to collapse



Currently using twrp recovery on lp 5.0 mentioned in this thread with no issues except internal storage not mounted


----------



## rumaro (Dec 11, 2015)

ferossan said:


> Got rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F (2015 version)
> Used KingRoot (KingRoot-4.1.0.249-release-nolog-201505211812_105001.apk from http://www.kingroot.net/down) and later replaced with SuperSu using a script from here: http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> Had to run the script twice.

Click to collapse



Link is dead


----------



## ferossan (Dec 11, 2015)

rumaro said:


> Link is dead

Click to collapse



It is just common sense: If is not working http://www.kingroot.net/down try http://www.kingroot.net there you are.


----------



## Bib_x (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, can anyone help me? I will buy me a lenovo tab 2 a7 or a fire tablet 7 (2015). I can root both of them. Which one would you prefer? Can someone help me a little bit with my decision?

I only want to use it for controlling my home automation and some internetsurfing, maybe watching internet tv streams --- but no playing, save big mp3 files or some things like this.


----------



## pillow64 (Dec 18, 2015)

a7-10 is cheaper? (in France with offer around 29 to 39€) & work fine for your use 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchuckles (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, I have lenovo tab 2 a7-20F , with root (using kingroot, supersume didnt work, if you know how to remove kingroot and use supersu tell me plz...) anyway, i have some questions:

how can i have recovery ?
Xposed works on this tablet (4.4.2)?
Can i flash\use the same things of 10F on my 20F? (Like recovery, mods, ..)

This tablet is enough for my, qctually i have a xperia z3, but this table ia perfect, just need xposed :\


----------



## mayank22 (Dec 20, 2015)

panchuckles said:


> Hi guys, I have lenovo tab 2 a7-20F , with root (using kingroot, supersume didnt work, if you know how to remove kingroot and use supersu tell me plz...) anyway, i have some questions:
> 
> how can i have recovery ?
> Xposed works on this tablet (4.4.2)?
> ...

Click to collapse



The method to replace kinguser with supersu and to install recovery are given in the previous posts of this thread which i have tested successfully myself. Regarding xposed i have not tried it you should make twrp backup first and then try it.


----------



## panchuckles (Dec 20, 2015)

mayank22 said:


> The method to replace kinguser with supersu and to install recovery are given in the previous posts of this thread which i have tested successfully myself. Regarding xposed i have not tried it you should make twrp backup first and then try it.

Click to collapse



Oh I see, my problem was a "supersume" downloaded from somewhere on internet, the version posted here works perfect.
Now is time to try recovery


----------



## panchuckles (Dec 25, 2015)

Finally, recovery twpr, root and xposed works.

Lenovo tab2 a7-20f, android 4.4


----------



## javojoker (Dec 25, 2015)

panchuckles said:


> Finally, recovery twpr, root and xposed works.
> 
> Lenovo tab2 a7-20f, android 4.4

Click to collapse



Some bug twrp?

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## panchuckles (Dec 25, 2015)

javojoker said:


> Some bug twrp?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My device is diferent (20f), so I use another recovery (no posted here) from some russian forum , no bug at the moment.


----------



## Banshee67 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! I'm not too tech savvy so if someone can answer my following questions I'll be much grateful:
1. After rooting I removed several pre-installed apps I felt were useless like Evernote, Txtr, ShareIt, SyncIt etc. I now want to update to Android Lollipop from Kitkat. After removing root and deleting all associated apps is there anything else I need to do to ensure it updates without a hitch? What version of Kingroot is safe to use to re-root after updating to Lollipop? 
2. I rooted my tab a while ago by following this thread. I have Kinguser version 4.0.2 but now I'm getting notifications to update it to the latest version (4.6.2) . Since many people seemed to be having problems with newer versions of Kingroot, I want to know if it is safe to update or not. 
3. What did you guys do to solve the storage issue? I'm a moderate gamer and 5.5 GB is not really enough for me to store even two of my games (I realized I made a mistake by buying a device with emulated storage but I'm stuck with it for a while). I have tried Foldermount but it caused several issues like random reboots. Also, my device would totally stop recognizing all my apps as in I would tap on them but nothing would open except Google Play, not even Foldermount. So I ended up deleting it. Does anyone know of a work around?

Much thanks to anyone who can answer any of these questions.


----------



## mayank22 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banshee67 said:


> Hi! I'm not too tech savvy so if someone can answer my following questions I'll be much grateful:
> 1. After rooting I removed several pre-installed apps I felt were useless like Evernote, Txtr, ShareIt, SyncIt etc. I now want to update to Android Lollipop from Kitkat. After removing root and deleting all associated apps is there anything else I need to do to ensure it updates without a hitch? What version of Kingroot is safe to use to re-root after updating to Lollipop?
> 2. I rooted my tab a while ago by following this thread. I have Kinguser version 4.0.2 but now I'm getting notifications to update it to the latest version (4.6.2) . Since many people seemed to be having problems with newer versions of Kingroot, I want to know if it is safe to update or not.
> 3. What did you guys do to solve the storage issue? I'm a moderate gamer and 5.5 GB is not really enough for me to store even two of my games (I realized I made a mistake by buying a device with emulated storage but I'm stuck with it for a while). I have tried Foldermount but it caused several issues like random reboots. Also, my device would totally stop recognizing all my apps as in I would tap on them but nothing would open except Google Play, not even Foldermount. So I ended up deleting it. Does anyone know of a work around?
> ...

Click to collapse



Foldermount works flawlessly for me on lollipop


----------



## cracktech (Dec 30, 2015)

*Bootloop ahead!!*



Banshee67 said:


> Hi! I'm not too tech savvy so if someone can answer my following questions I'll be much grateful:
> 1. After rooting I removed several pre-installed apps I felt were useless like Evernote, Txtr, ShareIt, SyncIt etc. I now want to update to Android Lollipop from Kitkat. After removing root and deleting all associated apps is there anything else I need to do to ensure it updates without a hitch? What version of Kingroot is safe to use to re-root after updating to Lollipop?
> 2. I rooted my tab a while ago by following this thread. I have Kinguser version 4.0.2 but now I'm getting notifications to update it to the latest version (4.6.2) . Since many people seemed to be having problems with newer versions of Kingroot, I want to know if it is safe to update or not.
> 3. What did you guys do to solve the storage issue? I'm a moderate gamer and 5.5 GB is not really enough for me to store even two of my games (I realized I made a mistake by buying a device with emulated storage but I'm stuck with it for a while). I have tried Foldermount but it caused several issues like random reboots. Also, my device would totally stop recognizing all my apps as in I would tap on them but nothing would open except Google Play, not even Foldermount. So I ended up deleting it. Does anyone know of a work around?
> ...

Click to collapse



The rooting can safely be done on Lollipop by the newer version of Kingroot/iRoot without problems , dont listen to other comments only download from the developers website to get a clean copy : http://www.mgyun.com/vroot (read the page to download iRoot) . I am a long time Lenovo modder (who recently on 25-Dec-15 closed down my BLOG/FB support group that was running for 3 years) especially for A7-30/10/20 if you have modified the makeup of the system folder by uninstalling/ update newer version into system/app (overwrite the original copy) you will 100% Guarantee to fail your OTA with "fail on signature" error message (that is the least of your worries , it might also result in a "bootloop" ). It isnot the rooting exercise that people think fails the OTA update , it is either the Kingroot/iRoot had been installed into the system/app folder and thereby change the composition of the original apps that causes this. If you want to update to Lollipop you should search for the Lollipop firmware in SPFlashTool format. I only have A7-30HC/GC Lollipop  version in SPFlashTool but nothing else as here in Asia we get the higher end models with SIM Cards. Seek the firmware on Lenovo Forum Russia , I am certain they have it. : (h t t p://lenovo-forums.ru/talks/)

To enable Print read/write to external sdcard use this mod I made : https://yadi.sk/d/_4FWevuSmcBCa

Please dont contact me for support as I closed down my FB/BLOG for a reason (12 years of BLOGGing and moderating Forums , I declare myself a retiree)


----------



## Banshee67 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks both of you. I suppose I'll refrain from updating to Lollipop on this device for the time being.  @mayank22  Good to know that FolderMount is working for this device. I'll update my Kinguser app and try one last time. Apart from the old version of SU binary I can't think of any other thing that might cause a problem with FolderMount's functioning... 
@cracktech  I'll definitely check out the Lenovo forums as well as your mod, thanks! Since I'm already rooted now will it be safe to update to the latest version of Kingroot? (I did not replace it with SuperSu because I found Kingroot enough for my basic needs).


----------



## cracktech (Dec 31, 2015)

Banshee67 said:


> Thanks both of you. I suppose I'll refrain from updating to Lollipop on this device for the time being.
> @mayank22  Good to know that FolderMount is working for this device. I'll update my Kinguser app and try one last time. Apart from the old version of SU binary I can't think of any other thing that might cause a problem with FolderMount's functioning...
> 
> @cracktech  I'll definitely check out the Lenovo forums as well as your mod, thanks! Since I'm already rooted now will it be safe to update to the latest version of Kingroot? (I did not replace it with SuperSu because I found Kingroot enough for my basic needs).

Click to collapse



It is like any other Android App update. Actually the first time I root was by using an older version and then it autoupdate. Only then did I know that the 4.62 version was out and went to their website to download a copy for my Forum users (I closed my Forum down on 25-Dec-15 after being a PC addict for 5 years manning it and a further 13 years moderating for Archtablet Forum). Please do try my mods it is only cut and paste (bcoz we dont have TWRP/CWM) but be extra careful to check the permission and ownership setting afterwards. I wonder why SuperSU didnt developed this kind of app? But the Kingroot can root nearly almost anything thrown at it and yes it is working like clock work except for legacy (old) apps still remaining on Playstore.
If you are using HC/GC version I do have the Lollipop firmware in SPFlashTool format?? I mod my HC version so that it doesnt install 275Mb of bloatware, instaed I put in a dummy of 25Mb to get it to format the data partition as normal or if you want to just dont flash the data partition all together (original HC size is 1.2GB , my mod is only 980Mb)


----------



## Banshee67 (Dec 31, 2015)

cracktech said:


> It is like any other Android App update. Actually the first time I root was by using an older version and then it autoupdate. Only then did I know that the 4.62 version was out and went to their website to download a copy for my Forum users (I closed my Forum down on 25-Dec-15 after being a PC addict for 5 years manning it and a further 13 years moderating for Archtablet Forum). Please do try my mods it is only cut and paste (bcoz we dont have TWRP/CWM) but be extra careful to check the permission and ownership setting afterwards. I wonder why SuperSU didnt developed this kind of app? But the Kingroot can root nearly almost anything thrown at it and yes it is working like clock work except for legacy (old) apps still remaining on Playstore.
> If you are using HC/GC version I do have the Lollipop firmware in SPFlashTool format?? I mod my HC version so that it doesnt install 275Mb of bloatware, instaed I put in a dummy of 25Mb to get it to format the data partition as normal or if you want to just dont flash the data partition all together (original HC size is 1.2GB , my mod is only 980Mb)

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. Since I already have Marshmallow on one of my devices I think I'll put off updating to Lollipop right now...I'm not all that comfortable with flash tools atm. Updating Kingroot to the latest version was definitely my major concern as the older version I'm running sometimes gives problems where it has to keep on giving root permissions to app while I'm in the middle of running them (say with Titanium Backup, SD maid and I believe FolderMount too) and sometimes they say root is not available. I was skeptic about updating it but now i'll go ahead with it. After that I'll check out your forum as well. Even if it's shut now I'm pretty sure I can learn a bit from it. Thanks and a happy new year!


----------



## cracktech (Jan 1, 2016)

Banshee67 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Since I already have Marshmallow on one of my devices I think I'll put off updating to Lollipop right now...I'm not all that comfortable with flash tools atm. Updating Kingroot to the latest version was definitely my major concern as the older version I'm running sometimes gives problems where it has to keep on giving root permissions to app while I'm in the middle of running them (say with Titanium Backup, SD maid and I believe FolderMount too) and sometimes they say root is not available. I was skeptic about updating it but now i'll go ahead with it. After that I'll check out your forum as well. Even if it's shut now I'm pretty sure I can learn a bit from it. Thanks and a happy new year!

Click to collapse



Sorry Banshee67,
I have deleted my BLOG totally on BLOGGER/Google++ , only remnants of FB postings are still there : https://www.facebook.com/groups/652466378195190/  I am in the process of deleting 2000 users from 2 FB Forums one by one (as it is the only way to delete a FB Group)


----------



## Banshee67 (Jan 1, 2016)

cracktech said:


> Sorry Banshee67,
> I have deleted my BLOG totally on BLOGGER/Google++ , only remnants of FB postings are still there. I am in the process of deleting 2000 users from 2 FB Forums one by one (as it is the only way to delete a FB Group)

Click to collapse



Oh. Anyway, thanks for your reply. I have updated to the latest Kingroot and will be testing out FolderMount again. Hopefully it'll work now.


----------



## panchuckles (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow , a7 20f is still stuck on 4.4 in 2016 ... Poor update scheduler  lenovo...


----------



## Banshee67 (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't know about the 20f model. I have a A7-10f but as far as its updates are concerned, the Lollipop OTA has been available in practically most countries since August last year. I for one did not update due to personal preferences.


----------



## dedalos91 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Partitions Backup & Restore*

maybe this app is useful for a backup (you can use it after with sp flash tool, is safer for big partitions like system, userdata...) or restore of small partitions (Boot, Recovery, EFS, Modems...) 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ma.wanam.partitions


----------



## agraz9999 (Jan 13, 2016)

*can anyone port cm 12.1 rom of amazon fire 7 tablet*

Can someone please port the cm 12.1 rom of amazon fire 7 2015. That tablet has the same processor of lenovo tab 2 a7-10, a7-20 tablets. can someone please port this rom.


----------



## pjcons (Jan 14, 2016)

Had lollipop on my a7-10f (OTA). Rooted with kingroot (not perfect as can't clean up bloat). 

Installed RASHR, flashed twrp recovery from some Russian forum and have successfully backed up and restored my tablet. 

Do we have a custom rom 4 this device yet?


----------



## shrimpcraft (Jan 16, 2016)

pjcons said:


> Had lollipop on my a7-10f (OTA). Rooted with kingroot (not perfect as can't clean up bloat).
> 
> Installed RASHR, flashed twrp recovery from some Russian forum and have successfully backed up and restored my tablet.
> 
> Do we have a custom rom 4 this device yet?

Click to collapse



Hi pjcons, is it possible for you to msg me the link of that russian site to load twrp into our tab2 a7-10f?


----------



## panchuckles (Jan 17, 2016)

shrimpcraft said:


> Hi pjcons, is it possible for you to msg me the link of that russian site to load twrp into our tab2 a7-10f?

Click to collapse



I think is lenovo.ru

Enviado desde mi D6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mayank22 (Jan 17, 2016)

shrimpcraft said:


> Hi pjcons, is it possible for you to msg me the link of that russian site to load twrp into our tab2 a7-10f?

Click to collapse



The link to that is already posted in this thread.


----------



## pix106 (Jan 23, 2016)

agraz9999 said:


> Can someone please port the cm 12.1 rom of amazon fire 7 2015. That tablet has the same processor of lenovo tab 2 a7-10, a7-20 tablets. can someone please port this rom.

Click to collapse



We are 2 developers trying to build omnirom to it, we are a stuck for now trying to make wifi work.

Any developer help and/or advice would be appreciated, project is on github : https://github.com/PixNDom


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Jan 26, 2016)

pix106 said:


> We are 2 developers trying to build omnirom to it, we are a stuck for now trying to make wifi work.
> 
> Any developer help and/or advice would be appreciated, project is on github : https://github.com/PixNDom

Click to collapse



Thats really nice  :good: !Im happy that we will finally get a custom rom for our a7-10 because the stock lollipop is just horrible...BTW I saw 3 roms for A7-30HC 3G on 4pda:
    Galaxy6 LP
    AOSP 5.0.2v3
    EXCEPTION OS
Can you try to port them to our a7-10?I dont think it will be so hard since a7-30hc is just 3g version of our tablet with back camera.I dunno if I can flash them without porting...


----------



## pix106 (Jan 26, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Thats really nice  :good: !Im happy that we will finally get a custom rom for our a7-10 because the stock lollipop is just horrible...BTW I saw 3 roms for A7-30HC 3G on 4pda:
> 
> Galaxy6 LP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




For now it's far from working, we're no android guru, and it's my first building attempt... So don't be too enthusiastic for now 

Porting is not what we are trying to do, we are trying to build a full rom.
Do you have links for these rooms, so I can have a look at them, and their github repo if there's any ?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Jan 26, 2016)

pix106 said:


> For now it's far from working, we're no android guru, and it's my first building attempt... So don't be too enthusiastic for now
> 
> Porting is not what we are trying to do, we are trying to build a full rom.
> Do you have links for these rooms, so I can have a look at them, and their github repo if there's any ?

Click to collapse



Sure:
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=675749&st=120#entry43375486
This one is for the s6 rom,but if you scroll up and click ''Неофициальные прошивки'' you will find the other 3 roms.''скачать'' means download.BTW all of the roms are ported from this device:
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=606941&st=8060#entry41829926
it has a ton of roms,lol.Interesting,it doesnt even have the same chipset as the tab 2 a7 tablets..


----------



## t-ara (Jan 30, 2016)

how to downgrade tab2 a7 10 from 5.0 to 4.4 ? i tried SP flashtool but my PC (win10) could'nt recognize my tab


----------



## cracktech (Jan 30, 2016)

t-ara said:


> how to downgrade tab2 a7 10 from 5.0 to 4.4 ? i tried SP flashtool but my PC (win10) could'nt recognize my tab

Click to collapse



This beginning to feel like a worn out record. (and a lot of smart Alex out there). Use SpFlashTool only with Win7 OS PC dont try to be smart by using a Win10. The best "newest" driver for MTK SpFlashtool can successfully support only upto Win8.0 (see that, I didnt write Win8.1??) Beg, steal or borrow. a Win7 PC.


----------



## gretan87 (Jan 31, 2016)

hi, i just rooted this tablet with kingroot and then i tried flashing twrp from this link with RASHR.
the screen said it was a success. so to test it, i shut down the tablet and press volume down + power but it stuck at lenovo logo.  

thankfully i can still boot to android if i hold the power button long enough, but i still can't enter twrp.
did i mess something up? or should i try flashing twrp again?

please help


----------



## pix106 (Jan 31, 2016)

gretan87 said:


> hi, i just rooted this tablet with kingroot and then i tried flashing twrp with RASHR.
> the screen said it was a success. so to test it, i shut down the tablet and press volume down + power but it stuck at lenovo logo.
> 
> thankfully i can still boot to android if i hold the power button long enough, but i still can't enter twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both volume buttons to enter custom recovery

I suggest you root your device using flashable supersu.zip instead of suspect King(o)root.


Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 ----------




t-ara said:


> how to downgrade tab2 a7 10 from 5.0 to 4.4 ? i tried SP flashtool but my PC (win10) could'nt recognize my tab

Click to collapse



It shoukd be working, i did flash OSes several times.
Either you have driver issues, or you did not shut the tablet down properly before trying to flash (=shut it down from Android, not from recovery for exemple)


----------



## gretan87 (Jan 31, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Both volume buttons to enter custom recovery
> 
> I suggest you root your device using flashable supersu.zip instead of suspect King(o)root.

Click to collapse



oh hey, it works. thanks 
i did root with kingroot but after that i changed it to supersu using the method i found in this thread.


----------



## pjcons (Jan 31, 2016)

Storage is giving me trouble too. Less than 6GB is available for the user. I installed two games and its already full. Since its emulated storage I can't even seem to be able to move the files to my external sd card- be it obb files for games said:
			
		

> Xposed working 4 me on lolipop. Moved apps 2 SD.  Using TWRP recovery (russian) world well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## cracktech (Jan 31, 2016)

pjcons said:


> Xposed working 4 me on lolipop. Moved apps 2 SD.  Using TWRP recovery (russian) world well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why the trouble of using hardware buttons to go into recovery. If you have successfully root it using Kinguser/iRoot or SuperSU then just install (this only an example  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot) I hate using hardware buttons for obvious reason. Next, dont belief about the news you've heard about using RASHR is "dangerous". My experience on 10ich tablets, phones/phablets over the past 9 years (Amlogic, Rockchip, MTK) they all react differently to individual "specialised" apk's, more so for a Recovery flasher. I had RASHR working the first time on a device and on the next it totally fails. I cant say too much about your beloved QualComm because no recovery flasher can work on it(correct me if I am wrong)! You still need a PC to do the job.
 Even on the the same brand SoC /models to models/ Android version to Android version.(like after an upgrade). It is trial and error (that is why when we post modified ROM we warned "it is at your own risk"!)if you are unlucky you might screw up your device, lucky and it might not flash and you are back in factory recovery . The biggest hype is using "Flashify" , I have so far not used Flashify in my short history with Android. I only use "MobileUncleTool" (for MTK = 3 seconds to flash), RASHR for RK3188 Rockchip, KANNAN for Amlogic M802 but that is history it not a hard n fast rule for newer SoC. "MobileUncleTool is made by MTK Engineers that is why it takes a matter of 3 seconds or less to flash recovery on any MTK device but CANNOT be used for any other brand SoC.

FYI : Only in USA is MTK SoC is MT8127 the rest of world our firmware is on MT8382 for the Tab2 A7. It is due to the GSM variant. So we are cannot support MT8127 firmware /kernels/recovery (rare instances only), modems. So if you visit us in Asian/Russian Forum be sure to state upfront what SoC you are using or it will result in brick.


----------



## cracktech (Jan 31, 2016)

NOTE :This is only for those users who has TWRP installed :
Read/Write to can be achieved through this simple update, without having to resort to "Xposed" (I never will put an Xposed mods on any of my devices even if you pay me to!) Use the file "ReadWriteSDCard.zip"  attached and just "INSTALL" through TWRP.
If any of you want an 89 +1  language pack (Africa/Middle East/Western Europe/Eastern Europe/Russian/All Chinese/Koreans/Japanese/South East Asian/all variants of English dialect) install the attached "Language Pack.zip"
 Screenshot of full language pack : https://yadi.sk/i/_1qHzemMo4QmJ (post pics here but it doesnt appear.)
READWriteSDCard.zip : https://yadi.sk/d/cQwodYBeo4RSe  (install thro TWRP - DO NOT UNZIP!)
Language Pack : https://yadi.sk/d/kcKw9YPYo4Rh5  (install thro TWRP - DO NOT UNZIP!)
These link is only valid till 29/Feb/16

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




gretan87 said:


> hi, i just rooted this tablet with kingroot and then i tried flashing twrp from this link with RASHR.
> the screen said it was a success. so to test it, i shut down the tablet and press volume down + power but it stuck at lenovo logo.
> 
> thankfully i can still boot to android if i hold the power button long enough, but i still can't enter twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you use RASHR/KANNAN/FLASHIFY to flash recovery on MTK device? Just because it the "in thing"?Just because to show off tech savvy?" There is only one tool that will succeed in flashing a customs recovery on MTK device , it is "purpose/ specially" made for MTK devices by MTK Engineers : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox  it will take less than 5 seconds to flash a new recovery on MTK device. If your customs recovery fails to work properly it is the recoverys problem (ask the developer of the recovery to correct it) NOT the flasher.


----------



## mayank22 (Feb 1, 2016)

cracktech said:


> NOTE :This is only for those users who has TWRP installed :
> Read/Write to can be achieved through this simple update, without having to resort to "Xposed" (I never will put an Xposed mods on any of my devices even if you pay me to!) Use the file "ReadWriteSDCard.zip"  attached and just "INSTALL" through TWRP.
> If any of you want an 89 +1  language pack (Africa/Middle East/Western Europe/Eastern Europe/Russian/All Chinese/Koreans/Japanese/South East Asian/all variants of English dialect) install the attached "Language Pack.zip"
> Screenshot of full language pack : https://yadi.sk/i/_1qHzemMo4QmJ (post pics here but it doesnt appear.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that mean that after flashing the readwrite zip i can move apps to sd card?


----------



## cracktech (Feb 1, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> Does that mean that after flashing the readwrite zip i can move apps to sd card?

Click to collapse



What it means is that you dont have to "move" apps only to sdcard card . It is like having your normal JellyBean storage access. Example if an app has the build-in option to save to external sdcard , you just select that option and it will do so without you having to do celestenics/gymnastics. I give you a real world example - I use HERE Maps and I download the offline maps data which is about 500mb and by selecting "save to external sdcard"  the data is deposited there. No secondary action required. by doing this if the app build in option has "save to external sdcard" just select it. And in your Android settings "preferred installation storage" there is internal and external option. This is not a gimmick I run a Forum from Malaysia (but now semi retired) that support Android tablets, phones, phablets Forums in Indonesia and Philipines and our users are using them already ( the trick is in the permission). I dont have to convince anybody here on XDA as most are "gurus" I am just sharing a simple way to do it (like I said I wouldnt put Xposed on any of my 11 active Androids even if you pay me to).  You have the choice to use it or not , free country. Anyway the link has got time limit.


----------



## pix106 (Feb 1, 2016)

cracktech said:


> FYI : Only in USA is MTK SoC is MT8127 the rest of world our firmware is on MT8382 for the Tab2 A7. It is due to the GSM variant. So we are cannot support MT8127 firmware /kernels/recovery (rare instances only), modems. So if you visit us in Asian/Russian Forum be sure to state upfront what SoC you are using or it will result in brick.

Click to collapse



French A7-10 has mt8127 SoC too, and so has russian version.
Afaik asian version has mt8382.


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey guys I have an update for the roms which I found in 4pda.Tried all of them but I always get stuck on lenovo powered by android and after this it reboots to the same screen.So yeah no luck with them...but twrp backup and restore works fine.Also I tried @cracktech 's fix sd card read and write fix but it messed up many other things,the home laucher deleted itself(says 0.00 bytes in settings) and just fcses.Recent apps caused system ui fc until I made a full hard reset.After all I found that Ive got a huge incompability in google play after the hard reset because apps like mkx,asphalt 8 and maaaaaany others which were able to be installed before the hard reset now were incompatible...and I somehow got a battery saver app which I think I didnt have before flashing the zip...so yea all of this stuff is really weird 0_0...anyway I found that es file explorer can access the sd card without flashing the zip.


----------



## cracktech (Feb 2, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Hey guys I have an update for the roms which I found in 4pda.Tried all of them but I always get stuck on lenovo powered by android and after this it reboots to the same screen.So yeah no luck with them...but twrp backup and restore works fine.Also I tried @cracktech 's fix sd card read and write fix but it messed up many other things,the home laucher deleted itself(says 0.00 bytes in settings) and just fcses.Recent apps caused system ui fc until I made a full hard reset.After all I found that Ive got a huge incompability in google play after the hard reset because apps like mkx,asphalt 8 and maaaaaany others which were able to be installed before the hard reset now were incompatible...and I somehow got a battery saver app which I think I didnt have before flashing the zip...so yea all of this stuff is really weird 0_0...anyway I found that es file explorer can access the sd card without flashing the zip.

Click to collapse



What model are you running? My sdcrd read/write zip is only for A7-30 Lollipop MT8382 (but actually universal for MTK Lollipop firmwares) models but it shouldnt have messed up big time on anybodys phablet. The battery saver app is a Lenovo A8-A5500 app that is working on A7-30 HC/GC tested and confirmed it is not bloatware. If you run it on KitKat then I wouldnt know. Your problems lies in the statement you made "......I found in 4pda.Tried all of them but I always get stuck on lenovo powered by android and after this it reboots to the same screen" All users on my Forums uses this ROM as base (I modified them a bit to eliminate 250Mb bloatwares) and disseminate them  to Indonesia/Phillipines/India  A7-30 Forums users or A7-20/A7-10 . If you cant flash the firmware and get it working your "special" A7 then I dont know where else you can get the firmware for your "special" A7. Everybody else reports success! But I did have to reflash it 3 times before my phablet stabilised with no FC after my upgrade from KitKat to Lollipop but now it is a breeze. Like I said my zip is only for Lollipop and MT8382 as most of our models in Russia/Asia/Middle East is powered not the MT8127 variant in some EU and most US models..  What model are you and what MTK SoC are you running. This is a watered down page of my support BLOG as I am semi retired from this support thingy : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.my/ It says ONLY for MT8382 Lollipop NOT MT8127.


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Feb 2, 2016)

cracktech said:


> What model are you running? My sdcrd read/write zip is only for A7-30 Lollipop MT8382 (but actually universal for MTK Lollipop firmwares) models but it shouldnt have messed up big time on anybodys phablet. The battery saver app is a Lenovo A8-A5500 app that is working on A7-30 HC/GC tested and confirmed it is not bloatware. If you run it on KitKat then I wouldnt know. Your problems lies in the statement you made "......I found in 4pda.Tried all of them but I always get stuck on lenovo powered by android and after this it reboots to the same screen" All users on my Forums uses this ROM as base (I modified them a bit to eliminate 250Mb bloatwares) and disseminate them  to Indonesia/Phillipines/India  A7-30 Forums users or A7-20/A7-10 . If you cant flash the firmware and get it working your "special" A7 then I dont know where else you can get the firmware for your "special" A7. Everybody else reports success! But I did have to reflash it 3 times before my phablet stabilised with no FC after my upgrade from KitKat to Lollipop but now it is a breeze. Like I said my zip is only for Lollipop and MT8382 as most of our models in Russia/Asia/Middle East is powered not the MT8127 variant in some EU and most US models..  What model are you and what MTK SoC are you running. This is a watered down page of my support BLOG as I am semi retired from this support thingy : http://malaysianandroidsupport.blogspot.my/ It says ONLY for MT8382 Lollipop NOT MT8127.

Click to collapse



Well that makes sense.I have the mt8127 variant of a7-10f,probably that caused the problems.Anyway,gl to sd fixed the sdcard access without problems and now it works just fine.


----------



## cracktech (Feb 2, 2016)

By the way sdcard read and write doesnt mean only for ESFile Explorer/RootExplorer (they are suppose to be able to do with root) but when we say read n write to sdcard card it means any applications plus your Android KitKat/Lollipop should be able to access the sdcard freely (as you are aware it is by Googles design that they restrict read/write sdcard on Lollipop and AOSP variant KitKat/Lollipop for security reasons) I accidently put my old mods from JellyBean on KitKat and never notice the complains of other users that they cant write to sdcard on KitKat so after studying files by files and line by line of the JB  firmware I found out that it is only a few lines of scripts were missing from KitKat and Lollipop so I put it back in and it all worked well.


----------



## panchuckles (Feb 14, 2016)

On 5.0 lollipop (tab 2 a7 20f) :

Success installing kingroot.

Success remplaced by supersume.

Supersu can give me access to root without problems, but when I reboot, im stuck in a bootloop, every time when i use supersume im stuck in a bootloop again

On 4.4 supersume works like a charm :/

Fo the moment the solution is use kingroot and deny the Internet acces.


----------



## mayank22 (Feb 14, 2016)

panchuckles said:


> On 5.0 lollipop (tab 2 a7 20f) :
> 
> Success installing kingroot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i can use supersu without any such issue.......


----------



## panchuckles (Feb 14, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> i can use supersu without any such issue.......

Click to collapse



Do you have 20f model and android LP?

Can you give me the steps if you have 20f modelo please.


----------



## mayank22 (Feb 15, 2016)

panchuckles said:


> Do you have 20f model and android LP?
> 
> Can you give me the steps if you have 20f modelo please.

Click to collapse



No i have 10f model but it should work bor both. I followed the steps given in this thread.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## panchuckles (Feb 15, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> No i have 10f model but it should work bor both. I followed the steps given in this thread.

Click to collapse



Me too, I followed this tutorial posted in this thread:

" http://androidmtk.com/replace-kinguser-with-supersu "

Its weird cuz on 4.4 works...

Edit: i think the problem is when i update the binaries.


----------



## Bilal_503 (Feb 21, 2016)

Will A Custom Rom Ever Be out


----------



## rly (Mar 15, 2016)

My tablet is Lenovo Tab2 A7-10F with MTK8127 (Indonesian version, bought from Lazada). For those unsure about the rooting method that actually works, here's my experience so far:

*Step 1*
Download iRoot PC version http://www.iroot.com/, install it on your PC

*Step 2*
Switch your tablet to Debugging Mode, connect your tablet to PC via USB cable, let the PC detect and installs all the necessary driver

*Step 3*
Open iRoot, wait till the software detect your device, then press ROOT button

*Step 4*
Wait till the progress done, your tablet will restart once only. Once the tablet powered back on, iRoot will verify the ROOT status and will show you whether the rooting process is success or not.
*At this step, your tablet will show a popup options in Chinese. Since I dont speak nor read Chinese, I touch nothing, just WAIT till the process DONE.*

*Step 5*
VOILA! Your tablet is now rooted
Uninstall all the chinese apps. If you want to replace the SuperUser (the one with lion icon) with SuperSU, you can use SuperSU-Me apps.


----------



## cracktech (Mar 15, 2016)

Dont try to use Supersume on any Android. I can tell you all it will cause unrecoverable bootloop until you reflash with SOFlashTool format ROM. You dont have to use PC to root Tab2 A7 just go to Playstore and install KingoSuperuser or download from iRoot.com the Android version and it will root it becoz sometimes using PC to root WILL fail! But dont try to use SuperSume becoz I had already discuss with the developer and there are many failures resulting in bootloop or losing root. More failures than success  This is old story about rooting, just reminding users here.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## rly (Mar 15, 2016)

cracktech said:


> Dont try to use Supersume on any Android. I can tell you all it will cause unrecoverable bootloop until you reflash with SOFlashTool format ROM. You dont have to use PC to root Tab2 A7 just go to Playstore and install KingoSuperuser or download from iRoot.com the Android version and it will root it becoz sometimes using PC to root WILL fail! But dont try to use SuperSume becoz I had already discuss with the developer and there are many failures resulting in bootloop or losing root. More failures than success  This is old story about rooting, just reminding users here.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, guess I'm just lucky then, to have my tab booted normally :victory:

Anyway, how are you backing up / restore the ROM? I know that the CWM  / Philz are buggy. Can you tell me the best method possible to backup / restore ROM on Lenovo Tab2 A7-10f?


----------



## mayank22 (Mar 15, 2016)

rly said:


> Well, guess I'm just lucky then, to have my tab booted normally :victory:
> 
> Anyway, how are you backing up / restore the ROM? I know that the CWM  / Philz are buggy. Can you tell me the best method possible to backup / restore ROM on Lenovo Tab2 A7-10f?

Click to collapse



Install the twrp recovery mentioned in this thread and then make backup.


----------



## rly (Mar 15, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> Install the twrp recovery mentioned in this thread and then make bakeup.

Click to collapse



Why should I bake the tablet? 

JK :laugh:

Is TWRP recovery compatible with A7-10? I have twrp 2.8.7 img from nexus, can I push that directly via adb command?


----------



## cracktech (Mar 15, 2016)

rly said:


> Well, guess I'm just lucky then, to have my tab booted normally :victory:
> 
> Anyway, how are you backing up / restore the ROM? I know that the CWM  / Philz are buggy. Can you tell me the best method possible to backup / restore ROM on Lenovo Tab2 A7-10f?

Click to collapse



I am on A7-30HC full spec with TWRP 2.8.7 but also available TWRP 2.8.7 for A7-10F (MT8127) becoz I dont own an A7-10 therefore I cant tell you the the weakness of this TWRP (but based on the feedback here there is a problem on mounting internal sdcard  although the rest should work, the problem for my A7-30 TWRP is cannot wipe dalvik-cache it will unmount the system partition, so still no perfect recovery)

A7-10 TWRP Recovery link (valid only till 31-Mar-2016) : https://yadi.sk/d/af8vlhlhqCbq3


----------



## rly (Mar 15, 2016)

cracktech said:


> I am on A7-30HC full spec with TWRP 2.8.7 but also available TWRP 2.8.7 for A7-10F (MT8127) becoz I dont own an A7-10 therefore I cant tell you the the weakness of this TWRP (but based on the feedback here there is a problem on mounting internal sdcard  although the rest should work, the problem for my A7-30 TWRP is cannot wipe dalvik-cache it will unmount the system partition, so still no perfect recovery)
> 
> A7-10 TWRP Recovery link (valid only till 31-Mar-2016) : https://yadi.sk/d/af8vlhlhqCbq3

Click to collapse



Wow! Thanks cracktech! I'll give it a try

Can I backup stock recovery with SPflashtool?


----------



## iason747 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey,
i would really suggest to do not flash twrp, cuz i flashed it like 1 hour ago and it worked fine but after like 10 minutes my device just shut down and won't turn on anymore. Nothing happens no vibrate etc... It won't do anything...

PS: it's not even showing under device manager or spflashtool anymore


----------



## pix106 (Mar 15, 2016)

iason747 said:


> Hey,
> i would really suggest to do not flash twrp, cuz i flashed it like 1 hour ago and it worked fine but after like 10 minutes my device just shut down and won't turn on anymore. Nothing happens no vibrate etc... It won't do anything...
> 
> PS: it's not even showing under device manager or spflashtool anymore

Click to collapse



I have been using this twrp for months, it works fine.

To root, it's only needed to flash supersu.zip using twrp, no other software is needed.

Imho, for your problem, either you wait till battery discharges completely, either you open your tablet and disconnect the battery connector, back cover is not connected to anything, start opening it from the USB port


----------



## iason747 (Mar 15, 2016)

pix106 said:


> I have been using this twrp for months, it works fine.
> 
> To root, it's only needed to flash supersu.zip using twrp, no other software is needed.
> 
> Imho, for your problem, either you wait till battery discharges completely, either you open your tablet and disconnect the battery connector, back cover is not connected to anything, start opening it from the USB port

Click to collapse



Already did everything you said but it's completely dead


----------



## rly (Mar 16, 2016)

iason747 said:


> Hey,
> i would really suggest to do not flash twrp, cuz i flashed it like 1 hour ago and it worked fine but after like 10 minutes my device just shut down and won't turn on anymore. Nothing happens no vibrate etc... It won't do anything...
> 
> PS: it's not even showing under device manager or spflashtool anymore

Click to collapse



Is that true? I haven't done it yet so thank you for the precaution. I'll gather more reference before I execute.


----------



## pjcons (Mar 16, 2016)

rly said:


> Is that true? I haven't done it yet so thank you for the precaution. I'll gather more reference before I execute.

Click to collapse



That is not true... Twrp working fine 4 me and many others. 

Backs up and restores fine. Flashes fine. But may be how ppl get it onto their tablet. Personally I flashed recovery using RASHR. Worked a treat... Don't have windows so hard no software on my computer.


----------



## rly (Mar 16, 2016)

pjcons said:


> That is not true... Twrp working fine 4 me and many others.
> 
> Backs up and restores fine. Flashes fine. But may be how ppl get it onto their tablet. Personally I flashed recovery using RASHR. Worked a treat... Don't have windows so hard no software on my computer.

Click to collapse



What type is your device? Mine is A7-10f with MTK8127

Hope someone can confirm if TWRP work well on this tablet or not, especially for A7-10f



cracktech said:


> I am on A7-30HC full spec with TWRP 2.8.7 but also available TWRP 2.8.7 for A7-10F (MT8127) becoz I dont own an A7-10 therefore I cant tell you the the weakness of this TWRP (but based on the feedback here there is a problem on mounting internal sdcard  although the rest should work, the problem for my A7-30 TWRP is cannot wipe dalvik-cache it will unmount the system partition, so still no perfect recovery)
> 
> A7-10 TWRP Recovery link (valid only till 31-Mar-2016) : https://yadi.sk/d/af8vlhlhqCbq3

Click to collapse



I already have root access, so I followed your guidance to update the recovery via MobileUncle Tool, which ends up in "no command" screen. I have to do the force reboot to get it back to the system. I can't figure out the cause for this problem


----------



## pix106 (Mar 16, 2016)

iason747 said:


> Already did everything you said but it's completely dead

Click to collapse



Maybe your battery is so low it can't start charging.
You can try charging it with an other charger, or using an external battery (a big one which can deliver high current).
Good luck 

---------- Post added at 08:19 ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 ----------




rly said:


> What type is your device? Mine is A7-10f with MTK8127
> 
> Hope someone can confirm if TWRP work well on this tablet or not, especially for A7-10f
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twrp works just fine on a7-10f mt8127 no internal sd but it works.

I used the vvizard version, a version i modified a bit (changed backup location and a few things in default.prop) from vvizard's, and also compiled twrp from omni sources with my building friend (build not made public for now), it works just fine.

You'll find a link a few pages back to my dealabs thread about this tablet. It's french, but translatable.
No real custom ROM, but some prerooted ROMs and lots of informations/howto and files gathered in my mega account.

There is NO other software needed for a clean root than twrp and supersu zip, nothing more, thanks to twrp.


----------



## rly (Mar 16, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Maybe your battery is so low it can't start charging.
> You can try charging it with an other charger, or using an external battery (a big one which can deliver high current).
> Good luck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, you're trully way ahead. I found your thread at dealabs but Google Translate is kinda mess, so I think I need to ask you some questions:

- I've downloaded your TWRP v1.0.1, what method is suitable to flash the recovery image to my device?
- Do I need to backup the stock recovery first? How?

Thank you in advance


----------



## pix106 (Mar 16, 2016)

rly said:


> Wow, you're trully way ahead. I found your thread at dealabs but Google Translate is kinda mess, so I think I need to ask you some questions:
> 
> - I've downloaded your TWRP v1.0.1, what method is suitable to flash the recovery image to my device?
> - Do I need to backup the stock recovery first? How?
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll find v1.0.2 (very minor, only a splash image change) in mega : /recovery/twrp/image/pix

The differences from vvizard's twrp are only in the default.prop where i changed "ZTE_Blade_L3" to "Tab2A7-10F" in many lines (so that backups are in a folder that is named after the tablet), and the splash screen.

img files can be flashed :
- using SP Flash Tool, with the scatter file from a ROM, or the one that is in mega /recovery/twrp/image/pix/
- using rashr (or flashify...)
- using twrp (choose "Flash image" instead of "Flash zip" on top of "Install" page).

You'll find flashable files (zip) for the different stock recoveries, in mega /recovery/stock


----------



## javojoker (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10f-twrp-3-0-0_0/ this recovery work? 

Enviado desde mi Tab2A7-10F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pix106 (Mar 17, 2016)

javojoker said:


> http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10f-twrp-3-0-0_0/ this recovery work?

Click to collapse



Thanks ! If it works fine, it makes other versions obsolete.

Just flashed it,  "Internal SDCard" is not mounted, it's usual and not a big deal (internal sd = /data/media/0), but in backup menu "Internal Storage" is listed. I have no time for further testing now, but it seems fine !

I may try to build it from sources too.... 

Edit : backups are created in TWRP/0123456789ABCDEF
This version mentions ZTE_Blade_L3 in default.prop, as vvizard's 2.8.7.0 port.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## rly (Mar 17, 2016)

pix106 said:


> You'll find v1.0.2 (very minor, only a splash image change) in mega : /recovery/twrp/image/pix
> 
> The differences from vvizard's twrp are only in the default.prop where i changed "ZTE_Blade_L3" to "Tab2A7-10F" in many lines (so that backups are in a folder that is named after the tablet), and the splash screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've flashed the TWRP v1.0.2 via Rashr, I think it was a success. When I boot to recovery, it shows a permission to modify system partition, so I swipe to confirm. Is that ok? Is that means that TWRP is permanently replaced stock recovery? I'm not really sure what I'm doing :silly:

Everything seems fine though, TWRP looks good, I can operate them just like on my lovely Moto E :good:

By the way, before the TWRP splash screen, the screen flicker for a fraction of seconds. It gave me heart attack  hope that was a normal thing


-------------------------------------------


Oh, one more thing. Actually this is happen since the first day I bought the tablet. If I transfer files through USB cables, they're always either corrupted or has 0b in size, is this happens to other A7-10f too? But this problem never occured if I'm transferring files via wifi.


----------



## pix106 (Mar 18, 2016)

rly said:


> I've flashed the TWRP v1.0.2 via Rashr, I think it was a success. When I boot to recovery, it shows a permission to modify system partition, so I swipe to confirm. Is that ok? Is that means that TWRP is permanently replaced stock recovery? I'm not really sure what I'm doing :silly:

Click to collapse



TWRP has indeed replaced stock recovery, that's why you flashed it  But this message is not related to that at all.
It means that default is to mount /system partition read only, but it can be mounted read/write if needed, and this options should be in settings menu.. No big deal, just forget it... 



rly said:


> Oh, one more thing. Actually this is happen since the first day I bought the tablet. If I transfer files through USB cables, they're always either corrupted or has 0b in size, is this happens to other A7-10f too? But this problem never occured if I'm transferring files via wifi.

Click to collapse



Nope, check your cable.


----------



## rly (Mar 18, 2016)

pix106 said:


> TWRP has indeed replaced stock recovery, that's why you flashed it  But this message is not related to that at all.
> It means that default is to mount /system partition read only, but it can be mounted read/write if needed, and this options should be in settings menu.. No big deal, just forget it...
> 
> 
> Nope, check your cable.

Click to collapse



Okay this is kinda weird,* if I transfer file from tablet to PC, everything is fine.* But if I transfer *from PC to tablet, the files are always get corrupted* no matter if I transfer it to internal or external 

This is only happenning for USB cable transfer

When I'm copying file from PC to tablet (video or music), on PC I always get popup windows, asking if the file probably cannot be played on tablet.

 I'm guessing about maybe the cause is decoding process on the tablet, but still I'm not sure.. 

What probably cause this issue? Is this software or hardware related issue? If hardware is the culprit, then maybe I'll unroot and revert all the system back to stock and asking for a replacement unit 

FYI:
- Lenovo Tab2 A7-10f MTK8127
- I've tried all other usb cable in my house
- I'm on stock S000044 firmware


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Mar 22, 2016)

Any roms avaible for the mt8127 version yet?I only found a modified stock rom in 4pda but it sucks.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## iason747 (Mar 22, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Any roms avaible for the mt8127 version yet?I only found a modified stock rom in 4pda but it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's modified at that ROM ?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Mar 22, 2016)

iason747 said:


> What's modified at that ROM ?

Click to collapse



Not much,added nova launcher,twrp,adaway,busybox,prerooted,xposed,changed boot animation and a F-droid thing.
If I get enough time at the weekend I might try porting the three roms for a7-30hc avaible in 4pda.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## pix106 (Mar 22, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Not much,added nova launcher,twrp,adaway,busybox,prerooted,xposed,changed boot animation and a F-droid thing.

Click to collapse



Do you have a link ??
It looks like the "custom" rom i prepared and posted on french dealabs forum.
Actually, it looks like the "custom" versions of the rom, in which i include a few apps i use, FDroid, Adaway, TWRP manager, Nova... ; "normal" version is lenovo debloated with updated preinstalled apps


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Mar 23, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Do you have a link ??
> It looks like the "custom" rom i prepared and posted on french dealabs forum.
> Actually, it looks like the "custom" versions of the rom, in which i include a few apps i use, FDroid, Adaway, TWRP manager, Nova... ; "normal" version is lenovo debloated with updated preinstalled apps

Click to collapse



Thats it:
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=668336&st=300#entry47093418
Im currently 99% sure its the rom that you have made.It even says "pix" at the end of the file XD

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## pix106 (Mar 23, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Thats it:
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=668336&st=300#entry47093418
> Im currently 99% sure its the rom that you have made.It even says "pix" at the end of the file XD
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go to 100%


----------



## flappybern (Mar 29, 2016)

*THANK YOU!*

Finally one that works!  Rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F Android 5.0.1 today after months trying and giving up until I found this last night. I appreciate it. 

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------


Finally one that works! Rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F Android 5.0.1 today after months trying and giving up until I found this last night. I appreciate it. 



ferossan said:


> Got rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F (2015 version)
> Used KingRoot-4.1.0.249-release-nolog-201505211812_105001.apk from (kingroot.net) and later replaced with SuperSu using a script from here: (w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html)
> Had to run the script twice.

Click to collapse


----------



## wk5779 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Root without bloatware / rooting apps + Install Xposed framework*

Here ist how I rooted my Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10 (brand new) after installing all updates -> running Android 5.0.1

(Please remove the spaces in the provided links, the forum software didn't allow me to post links, since I am a new user)

Prerequisits for ROOTING:
1. SP-Flash-Tool (spflashtool . com) to install custom TWRP recovery
2. TWRP-Recovery (https: // yadi . sk/d/xv4TEgAbjD4cm)
3. Android scatter file: (drive . google . com / file / d / 0B8eRnW5pT2J5eGg2QjNzbm1MYWs / view ? usp=docslist_api)
4. USB-MEDIATEK-VCOM-Drivers for Flash Tool (follow install instructions on spflashtool . com)

and (optional) to install XPOSED framework:
4. XPOSED-Installer: drive . google . com / file / d / 0B8eRnW5pT2J5bkZTaE1FZE10d2M / view ? usp=docslist_api
5. XPOSED-Framework: drive . google . com / file / d / 0B8eRnW5pT2J5NEF0Wm5Dc05iYkU / view ? usp=docslist_api
6. YOU WILL NEED AN EXTERNAL SD-CARD (for xposed framework install, not for rooting)

Rooting procedure:
1. Power off tablet, disconnect from PC
2. Extract Flash-Tool on PC
3. Extract Recovery file on PC - rename file to recovery.img
4. Copy Android scatter file to the same directory as recovery.img
5. Install USB-VCOM driver as instructed on spflashtool . com
6. Start flash_tool.exe -> go to "download" tab
7. Download agent should already be selected ("MTK_allinone...")
8. Click button "Scatter loading" -> select your scatter file -> "recovery" should be selected in list, dropdown list shows "Download only"
9. Click green download button
10. Now connect tablet to USB -> wait -> flash procedure starts automatically -> wait for it to finish
11. Pull off usb cable
12. Boot tablet to newly installed TWRP recovery -> Press and keep Vol up, Vol down and Power simultaneously -> wait for vibrate -> release power button, but keep vol up+down until recovery splash screen appears
13. Allow write access (swipe right)
14. Select reboot -> power off, recovery now suggests to install root (accept by swiping right). Some red warnings appear, but that does not interrupt the process -> wait until screen turns black
15. Keep Power button pressed until tablet reboots / starts, wait for android to fully boot
16. A new app "install super su" or similar can be found in your app list, start that app -> select play store method -> Google Play Store opens with SuperSU page -> click on UPDATE! -> wait
17. exit Play store and start SuperSU app (now appearing in your app list)-> accept binary install (normal method) -> reboot
18. You're done -> your tablet is rooted, no data lost, no bloatware installed, just SuperSU and you have got a custom recovery

To install Xposed framework:
(1. Follow the above instructions to root first)
2. Copy the xposed installer (.apk) to your tablet internal memory
3. Install ES file explorer or similar app
4. Allow unknown sources in android security settings
5. Install the xposed installer .apk (just install, no starting needed)
6. Copy the xposed .zip to an EXTERNAL SD card
7. shutdown tablet -> insert sd card -> start to recovery (see above) -> allow write access (swipe right) -> select "install ZIP" -> select your .zip from the external SD card (the TWRP-recovery cannot access the internal sd card, this is a known bug) -> swipe to install (don't be scared about errors displayed due to failure to access internal sd!)
8. Reboot -> be patient, reboot takes some time "optimizing apps...."
9. You're done -> now you can start the xposed installer app and install your desired modules

I followed this rooting and xposed install procedure on 4 new tablets without any errors or data loss.

Credits go to this youtube video (www . youtube . com / watch ? v=FrYRQPEl3F4) which outlines the basic steps and provided the links in the description text, but unfortunately does not go into details to much.

Of course I cannot take any responsibility for potential damage/data loss/bricking of your system and I am providing this guide for your information only. The approach worked flawless for me (I tried several rooting approaches using one-click apps before, resulting in installation of a lot of bloatware on the device. Rooting with these apps failed several times, finally kingroot succeded. Using SuperSume and replacing su with SuperSu resulted in a bootloop and forced me to reinstall the entire system.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## wk5779 (Apr 3, 2016)

MilliNox said:


> Not working for me. Flashed the offered Recovery File succesfully, but TWRP is not offering me to root the device (even after swiping right for right access and reboot/power off).

Click to collapse



Please try the recovery from this link https: // yadi . sk/d/xv4TEgAbjD4cm
I downloaded the recovery twice from different sources and just checked the files. The one I used came from the link above. I will edit the original post and replace the link.


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Today I tried porting exception os from a7-30hc,no success-doesnt boot.Can anyone find a porting tutorial for mt8xxx?
And that 3.10.54*+* kernel seems suspicious to me.Idk,might be an issue for rom porting.Cant find other device with it.
BTW,somebody can give a shot to try to flash the a7-30HC stock rom,I flashed the desire 320 stock rom to my desire 310 to get the 3.4.67 and it worked well,a7-30hc has the 3.10.54(not +) kernel and since there are a few roms for it in 4pda,I guess there could be ported more.
EDIT:I forgot it has a different chipset so dont even think about flashing it.


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 12, 2016)

*Lenovo Tab2 A7-10F (Indian Model) running Lollipop 5.0 lost Wifi and Blueetooth*

I am a Lenovo Tab2 A7-10F user from India. Bought this three weeks back. It came with Kitkat, updated to Lollipop without any issues. Rooted and removed some bloatware. Later removed Launcher 3 and pushed Apex Launcher to system. After making all the changes that I required, I cleaned dalvik cache and restarted the system. My goal was to remove root access as I have already made changes that I required. However I forgot to open Kinguser and revoke root access. Instead I went and cleaned dalvik cache and reset the tablet. Tablet booted fine, launched with Apex Launcher fine, but it has lost two functionalities namely; Wifi and Bluetooth. When I try to switch on these two, it fails to switch on. The toggle goes back to off position by itself immediately. I have tried resetting the tablet using default recovery (It is in chinese for some strange reason) but it produces the same result, as in the Wifi and bluetooth still don't switch on. 

Anyone faced similar issues? Anyone has any ideas how to mend this? If no, I guess the option is to reinstall Lollipop or Kitkat again. If so, can anyone send me links where I can download a proper untweaked default indian version ROM (Kitkat or Lollipop). Also let me know how to install it. It would be better if there is an option to update Lollipop using default recovery itself so that I can drop the ROM in SD card and update. Also since my recovery is in chinese, it would be greatly helpful if someone helps me to identify which lines to click to update through SD placed ROM.


----------



## pix106 (Apr 12, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> I am a Lenovo Tab2 A7-10F user from India. Bought this three weeks back. It came with Kitkat, updated to Lollipop without any issues. Rooted and removed some bloatware. Later removed Launcher 3 and pushed Apex Launcher to system. After making all the changes that I required, I cleaned dalvik cache and restarted the system. My goal was to remove root access as I have already made changes that I required. However I forgot to open Kinguser and revoke root access. Instead I went and cleaned dalvik cache and reset the tablet. Tablet booted fine, launched with Apex Launcher fine, but it has lost two functionalities namely; Wifi and Bluetooth. When I try to switch on these two, it fails to switch on. The toggle goes back to off position by itself immediately. I have tried resetting the tablet using default recovery (It is in chinese for some strange reason) but it produces the same result, as in the Wifi and bluetooth still don't switch on.
> 
> Anyone faced similar issues? Anyone has any ideas how to mend this? If no, I guess the option is to reinstall Lollipop or Kitkat again. If so, can anyone send me links where I can download a proper untweaked default indian version ROM (Kitkat or Lollipop). Also let me know how to install it. It would be better if there is an option to update Lollipop using default recovery itself so that I can drop the ROM in SD card and update. Also since my recovery is in chinese, it would be greatly helpful if someone helps me to identify which lines to click to update through SD placed ROM.

Click to collapse



Tablet has 2 recoveries, Chinese recovery, and stock recovery you can access by booting with both volume buttons presed.
The stock recovery can be replaced,  not the chinese one.

Also you shouldn't use kingroot, simply flash twrp (you'll find it here) and flash latest stable SuperSU.zip (or let twrp root with Its embedded SuperSU)


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 12, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Tablet has 2 recoveries, Chinese recovery, and stock recovery you can access by booting with both volume buttons presed.
> The stock recovery can be replaced,  not the chinese one.
> 
> Also you shouldn't use kingroot, simply flash twrp (you'll find it here) and flash latest stable SuperSU.zip (or let twrp root with Its embedded SuperSU)

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, for the useful input. I have managed to install Kitkat using SPFlash Tool. I am yet to root again. Will try your instructions to access english recovery and also use twrp to root. Thanks again 

It was a big relief to get back my tablet to original state and was happy to see Wifi and Bluetooth working. So, I haven't fiddled it further. Will root may be after a week or so. Now, I don't have the time and energy to spend on recovering if something goes wrong again.


----------



## cracktech (Apr 13, 2016)

There is no such thing as Indian only version! It is all ROW version and CN( China only) 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 13, 2016)

cracktech said:


> There is no such thing as Indian only version! It is all ROW version and CN( China only)
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wasn't aware of that. Thanks.

I rooted the tablet using iroot. It is rooted now. Removed some bloatware. Now I want to unroot. The SuperUser app installed by iRoot has an option called "Unroot". However when I click that, It takes me to another app that was installed by iroot called OneCleaner. After that I don't know what I should do in OneCleaner to remove root access. Everytime I click unroot in SuperUser, it takes me to OneCleaner. Any help with this is appreciated.


----------



## cracktech (Apr 13, 2016)

This is the tricky part.! Unrooting iRoot/Kinguser/ Kingoroot ( all Chinese root app different names but actually same source) is best left alone. Please find in XDA thread topic ( Supersume topic) the problems faced by trying to replace the Chinese app with SuperSU, then you will understand what you will be facing. FYI unrooting process by Chinese root will leave behind a lot of orphan files and rerooting it using SuperSU is difficult/ risky at best. I am just an observer here and do not have your model on hand but the firmware structure is the same for most Lenovo with MTK SoC. I know you just want to unroot but read the recommended threads for you to understand the challenge you are going to face.


•••





Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




dearbasheer said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Thanks.
> 
> I rooted the tablet using iroot. It is rooted now. Removed some bloatware. Now I want to unroot. The SuperUser app installed by iRoot has an option called "Unroot". However when I click that, It takes me to another app that was installed by iroot called OneCleaner. After that I don't know what I should do in OneCleaner to remove root access. Everytime I click unroot in SuperUser, it takes me to OneCleaner. Any help with this is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Supersume thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3110954

Sent from my Lenovo TAB2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know about hassles of unrooting. Probably now, I am thinking of reflashing the tablet and then find a better and safe way to root and unroot. Till then I can live with a unrooted tablet.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## pix106 (Apr 13, 2016)

To root, i only flashed supersu.zip using twtp. Nothing more.


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 14, 2016)

pix106 said:


> To root, i only flashed supersu.zip using twtp. Nothing more.

Click to collapse



Hi Pix106
Can you let me know in detail how you rooted or direct me to a link which explains the above mentioned root method and relevant files?


----------



## pix106 (Apr 15, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> Hi Pix106
> Can you let me know in detail how you rooted or direct me to a link which explains the above mentioned root method and relevant files?

Click to collapse



Search this thread, few pages back for twrp

You'll find flashable stable supersu on the official supersu thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053&page=1

Search, you'll find


----------



## prmbasheer (Apr 18, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Search this thread, few pages back for twrp
> 
> You'll find flashable stable supersu on the official supersu thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053&page=1
> 
> Search, you'll find

Click to collapse



For some reason I was not able to root using TWRP. It threw error about missing ROM files. I rooted using vroot and later replaced it with SuperSu. Happy so far. Removed bloat, pushed Apex Launcher to system, removed Launcher 3.


----------



## pix106 (Apr 18, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> For some reason I was not able to root using TWRP. It threw error about missing ROM files. I rooted using vroot and later replaced it with SuperSu. Happy so far. Removed bloat, pushed Apex Launcher to system, removed Launcher 3.

Click to collapse



you mean flashing SuperSU.zip using TWRP did not root your system ? I'm surprised, this is exactly how i got it rooted. I did it a few months ago, i used TWRP 2.8 and SuperSU 2.46 then.


----------



## pillow64 (Apr 18, 2016)

I can confirm that TWRP + SuperSu is fine . I rooted last week. 
TWRP pix106 version. Thank for your work. 

Envoyé de mon Tab2A7-10F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2016)

@pix106  which is this update i got today on my lenovo tab 2 a7-10f ............   i have laready installed lollipop than which is this update over 800 mb....

here's screenshot i took ....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8eRnW5pT2J5TlhJakZFdlZVams/view?usp=sharing


----------



## pix106 (May 5, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> @pix106  which is this update i got today on my lenovo tab 2 a7-10f ............   i have laready installed lollipop than which is this update over 800 mb....
> 
> here's screenshot i took ....
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8eRnW5pT2J5TlhJakZFdlZVams/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Last december, someone on dealabs forum got a 54->55 update (http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/50/1450026961-screenshot-2015-12-13-18-13-35.png), he downloaded it, but "the file disappeared", no one else on the same forum got this update, and i never found it anywhere.

For now, the update you got is not available for me too, could you share the file... if you can get it  ?

Did you flash it since your post ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Last december, someone on dealabs forum got a 54->55 update (http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/50/1450026961-screenshot-2015-12-13-18-13-35.png), he downloaded it, but "the file disappeared", no one else on the same forum got this update, and i never found it anywhere.
> 
> For now, the update you got is not available for me too, could you share the file... if you can get it  ?
> 
> Did you flash it since your post ?

Click to collapse



I get the file , but only thing I noticed is that this is security patch level update. I will upload tomorrow.

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## pix106 (May 5, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I get the file , but only thing I noticed is that this is security patch level update. I will upload tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



ok, will try then.


----------



## rly (May 8, 2016)

Hello guys, been here as a silent reader since successfully rooted my tab. Looks like rooting method becoming much simpler with TWRP + SuperSU, hope OP can add the tutorials to the first page.

Anyway, is there any custom Lollipop / Marshmallow ROM available for A7-10? A flashable zip one?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 8, 2016)

Hey guys!One guy ported Resurrection Remix MM 6.0.1 to A7-30.Dont get too excited,he hasnt uploaded it and the a7-30 has mali-400,not mali-450 as the A7-10/A7-20.Its running on kernel 3.4.67 and the baseband is 2014/11/25 so I guess he came from the stock 4.4.2.Thats a link to the post:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mediatekdevs/permalink/1160755883955582/
edit:nvm,for the a7-10(like me) and a7-20 users,I found out that the amazon fire 2015 has the same chipset and kernel,gotta try to port some roms from it.Wish me luck 
edit2:checked 4pda,one russian has made cm13 based on 6.0.1 somehow,but its still on build 1 and he hasnt released public builds yet.
Well,those are a lot of good news for one day


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Hey guys!One guy ported Resurrection Remix MM 6.0.1 to A7-30.Dont get too excited,he hasnt uploaded it and the a7-30 has mali-400,not mali-450 as the A7-10/A7-20.Its running on kernel 3.4.67 and the baseband is 2014/11/25 so I guess he came from the stock 4.4.2.Thats a link to the post:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/mediatekdevs/permalink/1160755883955582/
> edit:nvm,for the a7-10(like me) and a7-20 users,I found out that the amazon fire 2015 has the same chipset and kernel,gotta try to port some roms from it.Wish me luck
> edit2:checked 4pda,one russian has made cm13 based on 6.0.1 somehow,but its still on build 1 and he hasnt released public builds yet.
> Well,those are a lot of good news for one day

Click to collapse



Bro , if your ported ROM from amazon fire or any source will work than please tell me , I'll also start porting all the ROMs. On A7-10

Sent from my mt6582 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## pix106 (May 8, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Hey guys!One guy ported Resurrection Remix MM 6.0.1 to A7-30.Dont get too excited,he hasnt uploaded it and the a7-30 has mali-400,not mali-450 as the A7-10/A7-20.Its running on kernel 3.4.67 and the baseband is 2014/11/25 so I guess he came from the stock 4.4.2.Thats a link to the post:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/mediatekdevs/permalink/1160755883955582/
> edit:nvm,for the a7-10(like me) and a7-20 users,I found out that the amazon fire 2015 has the same chipset and kernel,gotta try to port some roms from it.Wish me luck
> edit2:checked 4pda,one russian has made cm13 based on 6.0.1 somehow,but its still on build 1 and he hasnt released public builds yet.
> Well,those are a lot of good news for one day

Click to collapse





[email protected] said:


> Bro , if your ported ROM from amazon fire or any source will work than please tell me , I'll also start porting all the ROMs. On A7-10

Click to collapse



with a friend (Doume) we started to build omnirom 5 on A7-10 a few months ago.
Our github is there : https://github.com/PixNDom.

Twrp recovery, boot, using prebuilt kernel and a few blobs, and a lot of time trying, made the tablet boot with graphics ("buggy", red borders quite often), partial audio and bluetooth.

It was my first attempt building a rom from sources, it was not Doume's first try (he had achieved building a rom for another device), but we didn't know how to go on... and project stalled as time has passed.

I think we used too many blobs and mixed repos (mediatek drivers, lenovo sources...).

Lately i was thinking about trying again, maybe we coul try and join our efforts ?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 9, 2016)

pix106 said:


> with a friend (Doume) we started to build omnirom 5 on A7-10 a few months ago.
> Our github is there : https://github.com/PixNDom.
> 
> Twrp recovery, boot, using prebuilt kernel and a few blobs, and a lot of time trying, made the tablet boot with graphics ("buggy", red borders quite often), partial audio and bluetooth.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know how to build roms from source bro XD
But anyway,thied porting a rom called Nexus LP from the amazon fire and it didnt boot at all.It was stuck on the lenovo powered by android logo forever,which means that I f*cked up something while replacing files.
I used this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-port-lollipop-based-roms-t3223938
and this: http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/08/install-real-lollipop-on-all-mtk.html
porting guides.The fact it didnt start glitching after it booted means that the kernel is compatible.So somebody else can try to port it or offer me another guide.BTW,I also downloaded slimlp and the system folder was in a .dat file ;( that means not all roms for the fire could be ported without linux...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> I dont know how to build roms from source bro XD
> But anyway,thied porting a rom called Nexus LP from the amazon fire and it didnt boot at all.It was stuck on the lenovo powered by android logo forever,which means that I f*cked up something while replacing files.
> I used this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-port-lollipop-based-roms-t3223938
> and this: http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/08/install-real-lollipop-on-all-mtk.html
> porting guides.The fact it didnt start glitching after it booted means that the kernel is compatible.So somebody else can try to port it or offer me another guide.BTW,I also downloaded slimlp and the system folder was in a .dat file ;( that means not all roms for the fire could be ported without linux...

Click to collapse



Well I can try to port ? But are you sure it will boot ...? I have ported many ROMs on 82 and 92 ?

Sent from my mt6582 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Well I can try to port ? But are you sure it will boot ...? I have ported many ROMs on 82 and 92 ?
> 
> Sent from my mt6582 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Im not 100% sure of course,once I had found a rom which never wanted to do whatever I want.But still,since you have more porting experience it wont hurt to 1-2 times and report what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Im not 100% sure of course,once I had found a rom which never wanted to do whatever I want.But still,since you have more porting experience it wont hurt to 1-2 times and report what happens.

Click to collapse



I want to ask in case , Amazon fire has also mt8127 ? And which kernel ?

Sent from my mt6582 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I want to ask in case , Amazon fire has also mt8127 ? And which kernel ?
> 
> Sent from my mt6582 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes and 3.10.54+(like our)


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Yes and 3.10.54+(like our)

Click to collapse



i will try then. could you please link me xda thread .


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> i will try then. could you please link me xda thread .

Click to collapse



Thats it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire
and this one is for the nexus rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/orig-development/rom-fire-nexus-rom-lmy49f-t3300714


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Thats it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire
> and this one is for the nexus rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/orig-development/rom-fire-nexus-rom-lmy49f-t3300714

Click to collapse



k thanks , let me try.


----------



## underoad (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I get the file , but only thing I noticed is that this is security patch level update. I will upload tomorrow.

Click to collapse



My tablet didn't notify me about this update so I changed this link
tabdl . ota . lenovomm . com / dls / v6 / T2 - A7 - 10F _ S000044 _ ROW _ TO _ T2 - A7 - 10F _ S000054 _ 150801 _ ROW _ WC69 . zip

to
tabdl . ota . lenovomm . com / dls / v6 / T2 - A7- 10F _ S000054 _ ROW _ TO _ T2 - A7 - 10F _ S000056 _ 160330 _ ROW _ WC69 . zip

But without success
Do India based users have different  update server?


----------



## pix106 (May 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I get the file , but only thing I noticed is that this is security patch level update. I will upload tomorrow.

Click to collapse



no news ?

As the v54 lollipop was exactly 887 MB, maybe it's the same "update"...



underoad said:


> My tablet didn't notify me about this update so I changed this link
> tabdl . ota . lenovomm . com / dls / v6 / T2 - A7 - 10F _ S000044 _ ROW _ TO _ T2 - A7 - 10F _ S000054 _ 150801 _ ROW _ WC69 . zip
> 
> to
> ...

Click to collapse



I also tried http://fus.lenovomm.com/firmware/3....W&curfirmwarever=T2-A7-10F_S000054_150801_ROW


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> k thanks , let me try.

Click to collapse



Any news bro?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 23, 2016)

Just found TWRP 3.0.0-0
download: http://www.4shared.com/file/Jwh12Itlba/A7-10F_TWRP_300_0.html
I flashed it with rashr,if it gives you warning about size of partitions ignore it.
Source: http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10f-twrp-3-0-0_0/
No problems with it so far,backup works,restore probably too.


----------



## mayank22 (May 24, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Just found TWRP 3.0.0-0
> download: http://www.4shared.com/file/Jwh12Itlba/A7-10F_TWRP_300_0.html
> I flashed it with rashr,if it gives you warning about size of partitions ignore it.
> Source: http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10f-twrp-3-0-0_0/
> No problems with it so far,backup works,restore probably too.

Click to collapse



Does excess to sd card works?


----------



## cracktech (May 24, 2016)

*Read Write SDCard mod for MTK*



mayank22 said:


> Does excess to sd card works?

Click to collapse



Since you already have TWRP , Install this zip via TWRP  to enable read write sdcard.


----------



## pix106 (May 24, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Just found TWRP 3.0.0-0
> download: http://www.4shared.com/file/Jwh12Itlba/A7-10F_TWRP_300_0.html
> I flashed it with rashr,if it gives you warning about size of partitions ignore it.
> Source: http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-tab-2-a7-10f-twrp-3-0-0_0/
> No problems with it so far,backup works,restore probably too.

Click to collapse



It's been known for a while, search a few pages back (march)

A few days ago i have built TWRP 3.0.2-0 from sources, still needs some polishing but it works fine, internal and external storage, mtp, ntfs, usbotg...
I'll make it public when i have time to finish the work.


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 24, 2016)

cracktech said:


> Since you already have TWRP , Install this zip via TWRP  to enable read write sdcard.

Click to collapse



Next time you post it,at least warn people that its only for a7-30.This is a7-10 thead,and a7-10;a7-20 use mt8127,so this thing only causes tons of system ui and launcher crashes on them.

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




mayank22 said:


> Does excess to sd card works?

Click to collapse



Yes,but internal storage is selected by default.


----------



## cracktech (May 24, 2016)

*Read Write SdCard*

I did mentioned it is only for read/ write sd card for MTK devices didnt I? It is universal for ALL MTK and any Android if you remove " priv- app" folder then it can be used for any Android ( Amlogic/ Rockchip). Yes my previous posting was a mistake.


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 24, 2016)

cracktech said:


> I did mentioned it is only for read/ write sd card for MTK devices didnt I? It is universal for ALL MTK and any Android if you remove " priv- app" folder then it can be used for any Android ( Amlogic/ Rockchip). Yes my previous posting was a mistake.

Click to collapse



Its supposed to be for all mtk,but it works properly only on A7-30,lol.After factory reset multitasking fc is fixed and you can get a working launcher,but the most apps in the google play are incompatible for some reason.So yeah,I really dont see this as patch for all mtk.
But still,gl2sd patches the sdcard write access without problems too.And with xinternalsd you can choose the sdcard for internal storage.


----------



## mayank22 (May 25, 2016)

cracktech said:


> I did mentioned it is only for read/ write sd card for MTK devices didnt I? It is universal for ALL MTK and any Android if you remove " priv- app" folder then it can be used for any Android ( Amlogic/ Rockchip). Yes my previous posting was a mistake.

Click to collapse





MaRtYy01 said:


> Its supposed to be for all mtk,but it works properly only on A7-30,lol.After factory reset multitasking fc is fixed and you can get a working launcher,but the most apps in the google play are incompatible for some reason.So yeah,I really dont see this as patch for all mtk.
> But still,gl2sd patches the sdcard write access without problems too.And with xinternalsd you can choose the sdcard for internal storage.

Click to collapse



I think there's some confusion, what i asked was, can sd card be mounted inside recovery?


----------



## MaRtYy01 (May 25, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> I think there's some confusion, what i asked was, can sd card be mounted inside recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes it can,but internal storage is mounted by default,just as I said earlier.


----------



## pix106 (May 25, 2016)

If it's not mounted as "internal storage",
Internal storage = /data/media/0


----------



## mayank22 (May 25, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Yes it can,but internal storage is mounted by default,just as I said earlier.

Click to collapse



got it, thanks for reply


----------



## kr4zy54n (Jun 8, 2016)

Is there any custom ROM for this tablet available ATM ??


----------



## nyancat (Jun 11, 2016)

kr4zy54n said:


> Is there any custom ROM for this tablet available ATM ??

Click to collapse




not a custom rom but debloat rom 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64575957&postcount=34

https://mega.nz/#F!2hBQBbpQ!eqzTzH4RMK82oxAR8zdPcA


i wonder if someone could port android 5.1.1/6.0 from the new lenovo tab 3 a7 ? 

http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/tab3-7-essential/
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/tab3-7/
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/


----------



## pix106 (Jun 11, 2016)

nyancat said:


> not a custom rom but debloat rom
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64575957&postcount=34
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!2hBQBbpQ!eqzTzH4RMK82oxAR8zdPcA

Click to collapse



I just posted this about roms/recoveries



nyancat said:


> i wonder if someone could port android 5.1.1/6.0 from the new lenovo tab 3 a7 ?
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/tab3-7-essential/
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/tab3-7/
> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/

Click to collapse



for android 6.0, it's on 64bits tablets -> not possible IMHO
for android 5.1 of Tab3 7 essential, maybe it's possible.

I never ported roms, and may not try, as i'd prefer building a rom from sources.
As stated before here, we started building Omnirom 5.1 with a friend (Doume) a few months ago, we tried hard and finaly stopped after a while.

I recently started again from scratch, current state is building a working TWRP recovery.
Next would be building a kernel using lenovo sources (it builds fine, but does not work, i think sources are incomplete)
Any help from experienced MTK rom builder would be appreciated


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Jun 12, 2016)

pix106 said:


> I just posted this about roms/recoveries
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the essential is mt8127 too,flashing its stock rom might work.The only issue is that it has back camera,that might be a problem.I would like to try it but I cant find its stock rom anywhere :/
We will need it because it has newer andoid sdk level,currently I think I can crossport only same sdk roms.There is cm12.1 for 3.10.54+ (if it uses that kernel).Who knows,lenovo might update it to 6.0 just like they updated the a7-10f to 5.0 .
Did the omni 5.1 boot after all?I tried porting from the fire 2015 but I think it has some patches in the boot.img that are a problem.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## pix106 (Jun 26, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> I think the essential is mt8127 too,flashing its stock rom might work.The only issue is that it has back camera,that might be a problem.I would like to try it but I cant find its stock rom anywhere :/
> We will need it because it has newer andoid sdk level,currently I think I can crossport only same sdk roms.There is cm12.1 for 3.10.54+ (if it uses that kernel).Who knows,lenovo might update it to 6.0 just like they updated the a7-10f to 5.0 .
> Did the omni 5.1 boot after all?I tried porting from the fire 2015 but I think it has some patches in the boot.img that are a problem.

Click to collapse



Omni 5.1 booted with prebuilt stock kernel, with no wifi, medium performance graphics and a huge ammount of blobs.

---------- Post added at 20:29 ---------- Previous post was at 20:28 ----------




pix106 said:


> Omni 5.1 booted with prebuilt stock kernel, with no wifi, medium performance graphics and a huge ammount of blobs.

Click to collapse



You may have not noticed yet we now have a tag for our device : http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710


----------



## MaRtYy01 (Jun 26, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Omni 5.1 booted with prebuilt stock kernel, with no wifi, medium performance graphics and a huge ammount of blobs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:29 ---------- Previous post was at 20:28 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload it?Wanna check it out and mess with some libs n stuff,I might find out what causes the problems.


----------



## pix106 (Jun 26, 2016)

MaRtYy01 said:


> Can you upload it?Wanna check it out and mess with some libs n stuff,I might find out what causes the problems.

Click to collapse



there is the device tree we made and used with my friend : https://github.com/PixNDom/android_device_lenovo_Tab2A710F

I started again from scratch lately, i have built TWRP  for now (see the thread i created today )


----------



## gnick666 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I've recently got an A7-10F, and we planned to use it as a family device (with Android 5 and multi-user support)... but I think most of you guys know, Lenovo has removed the support from it's latest version.

I've read around and every tutorial / description I've found was for older versions and don't work, is there a way to re-enable this? I've got it rooted, so that's not a problem, but I would like to avoid flashing cfw if possible, and I'm comfortable in editing system files 



pix106 said:


> there is the device tree we made and used with my friend : https://github.com/PixNDom/android_device_lenovo_Tab2A710F
> 
> I started again from scratch lately, i have built TWRP  for now (see the thread i created today )

Click to collapse



I've seen your stuff over at github, can I help in any way to speed things along? I'm not really familiar with this level of the Android environment, but I've been a web developer for a few years.


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 13, 2016)

@gnick666: Yeah, multiuser seems to have some problem. Even when you edit the build.prop and "enable" multiuser, it will not work.
I use the custom rom from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64575957&postcount=34 

T2-A7-10F_S0000054_150801_ROW Android 5.0


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> @gnick666: Yeah, multiuser seems to have some problem. Even when you edit the build.prop and "enable" multiuser, it will not work.
> I use the custom rom from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64575957&postcount=34
> 
> T2-A7-10F_S0000054_150801_ROW Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Check it out
... 
https://youtu.be/O4TNHp3whWg 

Enabled multi user on my Lenovo tab 2 a7-10f

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Check it out
> ...
> https://youtu.be/O4TNHp3whWg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I found the problem.. Xposed to old 

The Custom ROM was made December 2015 and therefore the xposed version is too old for the xposed multuser-module! I will update xposed (i saw, you use version 81) and try it again!

YES!! Upgrading xposed version to at least 81 made the trick. Then the "multi users" module also works. Is there any way, to add the icon/menu in the settings-dialog or do we have to use it from the status bar?


----------



## pix106 (Jul 13, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> I think I found the problem.. Xposed to old
> 
> The Custom ROM was made December 2015 and therefore the xposed version is too old for the xposed multuser-module! I will update xposed (i saw, you use version 81) and try it again!
> 
> YES!! Upgrading xposed version to at least 81 made the trick. Then the "multi users" module also works. Is there any way, to add the icon/menu in the settings-dialog or do we have to use it from the status bar?

Click to collapse



Great 
Did you only use xposed module ? Or did you have to enable multiuser in build.prop too ?

When i tried to enable this, I had created a shortcut that opens user settings.
It was a widget i think, i can't try now as my tablet has no system running (trying to build CM12.1)


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 13, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Great
> Did you only use xposed module ? Or did you have to enable multiuser in build.prop too ?
> 
> When i tried to enable this, I had created a shortcut that opens user settings.
> It was a widget i think, i can't try now as my tablet has no system running (trying to build CM12.1)

Click to collapse



Hi!

I used both, as I tried it first via build.prop!

Just connect via adb shell and type this in:



> su (allow on tablet via SuperSU)
> mount -o rw,remount /system
> echo "fw.max_users=5" >> /system/build.prop
> echo "fw.show_multiuserui=1"  >> /system/build.prop

Click to collapse



vi did not really work great under windows and adb shell.

After that I upgraded the XPosed modul to version 81 and used the module.


----------



## pix106 (Jul 13, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> I think I found the problem.. Xposed to old
> 
> The Custom ROM was made December 2015 and therefore the xposed version is too old for the xposed multuser-module! I will update xposed (i saw, you use version 81) and try it again!

Click to collapse



In the latest version of the rom, i updated xposed to the last version available on 2016/06/26.

I will eventually post these roms modified stock roms here too, i don't have a lot of time in non-working hours for the moment, and won't have more until the middle/end of august as i will be abroad. Until then i'm more interested in trying to build CM12.1 than writing a new topic 

Edit : today Lenovo OTA update made me lie : i'm creating a thread for the stock roms (official ones, and one unofficial i made today after updating to v57), and will create another one for the stock/custom roms later, when i have created the stock/custom based on today's update.
Sorry if i hurt anyone's feelings


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 13, 2016)

pix106 said:


> In the latest version of the rom, i updated xposed to the last version available on 2016/06/26.
> 
> I will eventually post these roms modified stock roms here too, i don't have a lot of time in non-working hours for the moment, and won't have more until the middle/end of august as i will be abroad. Until then i'm more interested in trying to build CM12.1 than writing a new topic

Click to collapse



Any big changes in the latest version, except updates from stuff (SuperSU, Xposed, etc.)? And yeah, if CM would work, it would be even better  Thanks for the great work so far!


----------



## pix106 (Jul 13, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> Any big changes in the latest version, except updates from stuff (SuperSU, Xposed, etc.)? And yeah, if CM would work, it would be even better  Thanks for the great work so far!

Click to collapse



updated apps in /system and built from sources TWRP included in rom package.

If you read french or have faith in google translate  this is where i post these updates for now : https://www.dealabs.com/forums/le-b...ab2-a7-10---rom-lollipop-roote-et-allge/16000 , with dowloads from my mega account.


----------



## gnick666 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've written an article about enabling multi user support yesterday


----------



## pix106 (Jul 13, 2016)

gnick666 said:


> I've written an article about enabling multi user support yesterday

Click to collapse



Thanks !
But i can't agree with Kingo Root


----------



## gnick666 (Jul 13, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Thanks !
> But i can't agree with Kingo Root

Click to collapse



Me neither, but on the Lenovo Forum there aren't many people familiar with the good work of the devs here at XDA, and we can't expect them to do seemingly complicated flashing. Thus Kingo Root will serve it's purpose, it also doesn't seem to install any cr*p or malware.

Also, once I've had TWRP running, I went for ChainFire's SuperSU immediately, but I left that one out of the guide


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> I think I found the problem.. Xposed to old
> 
> The Custom ROM was made December 2015 and therefore the xposed version is too old for the xposed multuser-module! I will update xposed (i saw, you use version 81) and try it again!
> 
> YES!! Upgrading xposed version to at least 81 made the trick. Then the "multi users" module also works. Is there any way, to add the icon/menu in the settings-dialog or do we have to use it from the status bar?

Click to collapse



You can use settings editor module.

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------




pix106 said:


> Great
> Did you only use xposed module ? Or did you have to enable multiuser in build.prop too ?
> 
> When i tried to enable this, I had created a shortcut that opens user settings.
> It was a widget i think, i can't try now as my tablet has no system running (trying to build CM12.1)

Click to collapse



Added few lines in build.prop too

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 14, 2016)

gnick666 said:


> I've written an article about enabling multi user support yesterday

Click to collapse



Yeah. I read that also yesterday and that is why I was confused because the Module did not work for me... Was the too old XPosed version 




[email protected] said:


> You can use settings editor module.
> 
> Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! Added it with that module + used the icon from here: https://lh4.ggpht.com/T_a6KNqVdgfCUxRvK8Q3GTAB9IMnYUc2It24n6RMCTBsAxzBoE4uJ2Y32soi-oDc_Io=w300





pix106 said:


> updated apps in /system and built from sources TWRP included in rom package.
> 
> If you read french or have faith in google translate  this is where i post these updates for now : https://www.dealabs.com/forums/le-b...ab2-a7-10---rom-lollipop-roote-et-allge/16000 , with dowloads from my mega account.

Click to collapse



Is there a possibility to make an update or do I have to flash it again with the flash-tool? Will then everything be overriden?


Another question: Is there a distance or magnetic sensor for auto lock/unlock with magnetic covers?


----------



## pix106 (Jul 14, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> Yeah. I read that also yesterday and that is why I was confused because the Module did not work for me... Was the too old XPosed version
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to update to the latest rom, you need to use SP Flash Tool.
You won't lose your data if you only flash the "android" partition (ie : uncheck al other partitions in SPFT).

The changes are only app and xposed updates, and built TWRP included in package.
If you already have TWRP installed, updating the whole rom is not needed : you can flash xposed and update TWRP flashing the img file, using the already installed TWRP.

These updates are mainly for newcomers, so they have less updates to install after flashing the rom.


----------



## pix106 (Jul 14, 2016)

moved


----------



## pix106 (Jul 14, 2016)

gnick666 said:


> I've written an article about enabling multi user support yesterday

Click to collapse



Lenovo must have read your tutorial... multiuser is enabled in today v57 OTA update


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## thE_29 (Jul 14, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Lenovo must have read your tutorial... multiuser is enabled in today v57 OTA update

Click to collapse



Great to hear that.. 

Another question: Does the tablet support OTG? Like a micro-sd-Adapter so that i can copy videos from my drone to it?


----------



## pix106 (Jul 14, 2016)

thE_29 said:


> Great to hear that..
> 
> Another question: Does the tablet support OTG? Like a micro-sd-Adapter so that i can copy videos from my drone to it?

Click to collapse



It does


----------



## gnick666 (Jul 14, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Lenovo must have read your tutorial... multiuser is enabled in today v57 OTA update

Click to collapse



Now I'm actually afraid to do an OTA update... there are some videos on youtube of people who rooted their devices while on KitKat and ended up bricking their devices with the update to LoliPop...


----------



## pix106 (Jul 14, 2016)

gnick666 said:


> Now I'm actually afraid to do an OTA update... there are some videos on youtube of people who rooted their devices while on KitKat and ended up bricking their devices with the update to LoliPop...

Click to collapse



Install non root stock first, then ota.

I created a thread for stock roms, you'll find a spft flashable v57... or wait for some more, I am working on a stock/custom ROM update too


----------



## elomaniak (Jul 19, 2016)

pix106 said:


> Install non root stock first, then ota.
> 
> I created a thread for stock roms, you'll find a spft flashable v57... or wait for some more, I am working on a stock/custom ROM update too

Click to collapse



Can you Link the thread?
Also
When I install non root Stock and then make the ota Update. Does this delete my data and Apps?

Cheera


----------



## pix106 (Jul 19, 2016)

elomaniak said:


> Can you Link the thread?
> Also
> When I install non root Stock and then make the ota Update. Does this delete my data and Apps?
> 
> Cheera

Click to collapse



Your new homepage  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710
All threads that are tagged with "lenovo-a710"

These OTA updates won't delete your data (they explicitly say so), but IMHO, they should : many users reported crashing apps when upgrading. There is no problem with a clean install.
So choose and try what you want, but keep in mind a clean install is always better, and remember to backup any important data first.


----------



## arj2jony (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks bro.... looking for it for long time... 


Rajaks said:


> Try to Root with Latest Version of Framaroot it is on below link....
> 
> 
> If rooted then Don't forget to thanks :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nikolaf7 (Jul 25, 2016)

My tab is rooted with king root, what should I do before this new ota update?

P.s.
I did unroot but it messed up everything - every app force closed, system apps, launcher...

Sent from my Z5


----------



## prmbasheer (Jul 28, 2016)

My Tab was rooted. But a week back I did the OTA update of around 900MB. I lost root and I am no more able to root using iroot or kingroot or kingoroot. Anyone managed to root after latest update? If so, please let me know how? I badly need root access.


----------



## mayank22 (Jul 28, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> My Tab was rooted. But a week back I did the OTA update of around 900MB. I lost root and I am no more able to root using iroot or kingroot or kingoroot. Anyone managed to root after latest update? If so, please let me know how? I badly need root access.

Click to collapse



I successfully got root on latest version with frameroot.
You can try flashing supersu by twrp too.....


----------



## prmbasheer (Jul 28, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> I successfully got root on latest version with frameroot.
> You can try flashing supersu by twrp too.....

Click to collapse



Are you sure you updated to the latest version (892MB OTA) ?
I tried root using the latest framaroot from XDA. It says the device is not vulnerable to this root exploit?1?
How did you manage?

Also can you let me know how to root using twrp? I have never done it before.


----------



## mayank22 (Jul 28, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> Are you sure you updated to the latest version (892MB OTA) ?
> I tried root using the latest framaroot from XDA. It says the device is not vulnerable to this root exploit?1?
> How did you manage?
> 
> Also can you let me know how to root using twrp? I have never done it before.

Click to collapse



Yep i am on the latest version that is v57. Just download latest kingroot.apk and try it will definitely do the job.
Or, install twrp by sp flash tools and flash latest SuperSu.zip.


----------



## prmbasheer (Jul 28, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> Yep i am on the latest version that is v57. Just download latest kingroot.apk and try it will definitely do the job.
> Or, install twrp by sp flash tools and flash latest SuperSu.zip.

Click to collapse



If I install TWRP, how do I boot into twrp recovery? 

Also to install TWRP, should I remove the original recovery in the flash file, insert the TWRP recovery into the unzipped ROM folder and use the Roms scatter file, select only recovery and flash. Is that right?

Update: Tried Kingroot as you suggested but root failed for both PC app and phone app.


----------



## mayank22 (Jul 28, 2016)

dearbasheer said:


> If I install TWRP, how do I boot into twrp recovery?
> 
> Also to install TWRP, should I remove the original recovery in the flash file, insert the TWRP recovery into the unzipped ROM folder and use the Roms scatter file, select only recovery and flash. Is that right?
> 
> Update: Tried Kingroot as you suggested but root failed for both PC app and phone app.

Click to collapse



to install TWRP refer to its thread for instructions. To boot into TWRP, power off your tab, then hold both volume buttons and then hold power button too without leaving volume buttons, when the tab vibrates leave the power button and keep holding volume buttons until you see recovery opening....


----------



## lastm4n (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello there,i just bought the tablet and i want to root it.Because are 38 pages,can you help me in which page is the solution?

It will be the 1st time that i will root a device.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Dec 25, 2016)

*Need an OS for Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10*

I wanted to install custom ROM for my Tab but unfortunately I messed up. I downloaded the Tab 2 *A7 10F* ROM instead of Tab 2 *A7 10* ROM. I wiped out the stock ROM and no OS is installed right now. And I'm getting error for flashing the other ROM because the device 10F and just 10 are different. To solve this problem, I need a custom ROMor a stock ROM in order to get my tab running again. In short, I need an OS for Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10 and not Tab 2 A7 10F. ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## mayank22 (Dec 25, 2016)

:good:





Ahrar Muhammad said:


> I wanted to install custom ROM for my Tab but unfortunately I messed up. I downloaded the Tab 2 *A7 10F* ROM instead of Tab 2 *A7 10* ROM. I wiped out the stock ROM and no OS is installed right now. And I'm getting error for flashing the other ROM because the device 10F and just 10 are different. To solve this problem, I need a custom ROMor a stock ROM in order to get my tab running again. In short, I need an OS for Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10 and not Tab 2 A7 10F. ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

Click to collapse



I think changing 10f to 10 in the updater script of custom rom would solve the problem. It will be flashed successfully then


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Dec 25, 2016)

mayank22 said:


> :good:
> 
> I think changing 10f to 10 in the updater script of custom rom would solve the problem. It will be flashed successfully then

Click to collapse



I have no clue how to change it, please help


----------



## mayank22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ahrar Muhammad said:


> I have no clue how to change it, please help

Click to collapse



In the custom rom's zip go to meta-inf/com/google/android and open updater-script. In this file change 10f to 10 everywhere. Done :good:


----------



## cracktech (Dec 26, 2016)

Dont update through OTA , it normally will cause softbrick. I normally upgrade my version through SPFlash Tool version ROM. Most MTK device which denotes with 3G and WiFi only WILL use 2 different SoC e.g. MT8382 for models with 3G , MT8127 for WiFi only version. If you flash the WiFi version ROM on a 3G models, it will cause the lost of IMEI ( since no VRAM files) and the kernels are for different SoC. You were lucky you can still boot up, in most cases it would not even power up.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i've looked around but there doesn't seem to be any root/cwm/twrp for this tab yet.. Framaroot had no luck. Perhaps i missed a thing?


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Feb 23, 2017)

*Cannot go to Recovery*

I have TWRP recovery installed but unable to get into it. My device is Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10(not 10F, many confuse with model 10 and 10F). There is no OS, everything is wiped. The problem that I face now is that I cannot goto recovery mode. I've tried all combinations of buttons but cannot get into recovery. When the power runs out, it switches off, and when I plugin the charger again, I get the Logo of Lenovo and I'm back to where I started. Someone please help me into getting into recovery mode please!


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Feb 23, 2017)

*Got Into Recovery*



Ahrar Muhammad said:


> I have TWRP recovery installed but unable to get into it. My device is Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10(not 10F, many confuse with model 10 and 10F). There is no OS, everything is wiped. The problem that I face now is that I cannot goto recovery mode. I've tried all combinations of buttons but cannot get into recovery. When the power runs out, it switches off, and when I plugin the charger again, I get the Logo of Lenovo and I'm back to where I started. Someone please help me into getting into recovery mode please!

Click to collapse



Sorry my bad, the last that flashed to my mind is that there might be a button problem. Got into recovery after finding out fault with the volume button. Hehe


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Feb 23, 2017)

*Getting error*



mayank22 said:


> In the custom rom's zip go to meta-inf/com/google/android and open updater-script. In this file change 10f to 10 everywhere. Done :good:

Click to collapse



I'm getting error telling that the file updater binary not found, but I checked that the file is present in zip but I get error while flashing through TWRP. Please help


----------



## Glow8 (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice amazing thread!


----------



## Ahrar Muhammad (Feb 24, 2017)

*Need OS for Lenovo Tab 2 A7 10 (not 10F)*

Someone please help me out. It's almost 6 months that my Tab is without OS. I've been searching but till now had no luck in finding stock OS or custom ROM. Normally while flashing through TWRP, I get error that ROM is not for this device. Tired of searching for ROM. I need stock or custom, anything is fine. Please help me find any ROM that doesn't give an error while flashing it.


----------



## mayank22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ahrar Muhammad said:


> Someone please help me out. It's almost 6 months that my Tab is without OS. I've been searching but till now had no luck in finding stock OS or custom ROM. Normally while flashing through TWRP, I get error that ROM is not for this device. Tired of searching for ROM. I need stock or custom, anything is fine. Please help me find any ROM that doesn't give an error while flashing it.

Click to collapse



Have u tried my method of changing the device name in updater script....?


----------



## pix106 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ahrar Muhammad said:


> Someone please help me out. It's almost 6 months that my Tab is without OS. I've been searching but till now had no luck in finding stock OS or custom ROM. Normally while flashing through TWRP, I get error that ROM is not for this device. Tired of searching for ROM. I need stock or custom, anything is fine. Please help me find any ROM that doesn't give an error while flashing it.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710

Edit : i don't know this "not F" variant, can't find any reference to it.


----------



## mayank22 (Feb 25, 2017)

pix106 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710
> 
> Edit : i don't know this "not F" variant, can't find any reference to it.

Click to collapse



Its just the recovery providing different names. I too had this problem.


----------



## manuuu90 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is there any Tutorial to Root this Tablet (with latest firmware) ?
I am searching for it, but cant find it


----------



## techfreak13 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Flash SuperSU*

There is TWRP 3.0.0.0 available for the A7-10F. You can flash the SuperSU zip from the recovery.


----------



## pix106 (Jun 5, 2017)

techfreak13 said:


> There is TWRP 3.0.0.0 available for the A7-10F. You can flash the SuperSU zip from the recovery.

Click to collapse



Twrp 3.0.0 was a port from some other device.

Twrp 3.0.2+ is built from source, you'll find it here


----------



## AlinTecsan (Jul 30, 2021)

fix   broken link for twrp already i got bricked the lenovo then reflashed so invalid sd error help and renew the 2.8.7.0 twrp


----------

